# Spanish in Catalonia: Almost illegal



## lazarus1907

Hi,

I am interested in people's opinions about this, and in particular, those from Catalonia.

While so many people are trying to learn Spanish, for example, in USA, or in countries like Brazil, where the Spanish language must be offered in every school for those who want to learn it, in Catalonia, part of Spain (correct me at any time if I'm wrong), it has been deliberately suppressed from all schools. Furthermore, apparently Spanish must not be used in the classroom, and the use of any audiovisual or written materials or resources is not allowed (personal letters too?). Catalonians used to be bilinguals, and Spanish was their language as much as it belongs to the rest of the Spanish speakers of the world. Their government has denied their children of the right to learn one of their native languages. In time, they may have to learn Spanish in foreign language schools, like any other foreigner. 

Is this smart? Is this what they really want? It doesn't affect me personally, as I am not Catalonian, and I am completely against forcing anyone to do what I want. This measures will only affect Catalonians and those who live there. Imagine if a country like Holland did the same, and forced the students not to learn English or German. The Dutch surely would be able to enjoy JUST their language, which is better than speaking several almost perfectly.

The local government has also forced shops and public places to remove Spanish completely from labels, boards, etc. In 2005, 119 establishments were fined for using Spanish. Not even receipts must be written in Spanish. How many countries do you know where you cannot use the language you want in your own shop? 

I heard that most Catalonians were against these extreme measures, but I haven't heard it from any of them, personally. What do Catalonians think. What does everyone else think about it?


----------



## jester.

I'ver never heard of such strict measures. When I was in Barcelone in January, there were many signs in Spanish and many people spoke to me in Spanish without any problems or hesitations.

Only once, when I was in Mallorca, a woman in a shop insisted on speaking Cataln to me. Fortunately she only used the words "Més?" and "Gràcies" so I could understand her, nonetheless I was quite surprised with that behaviour.


----------



## betulina

Hola, Lazarus,

Ante todo, y antes de darte mi opinión a todo ello, quisiera que nos dijeses en dónde has leído esta información o de qué fuente la has sacado, porque yo, como catalana que vive en Cataluña, no sé nada de esto. Que yo sepa, el castellano se sigue enseñando a las escuelas y si se multa a las tiendas con letreros en castellano, pues... como la mitad o así tendrán que pagar. ¿Por qué se las multó, a estas 119 tiendas? ¿Sólo 119 en toda Cataluña utiliza el castellano?

Por favor, te agradecería que nos dijeses de dónde has sacado esta información. Gracias.


----------



## Outsider

Lazarus, I have never been to Catalonia, but I think you should examine the claims you listed with caution. You know that language is a sensitive issue in Catalonia, and that people with political agendas often exaggerate or distort the facts. For example:

- You say that "the Spanish language has been supressed from Catalonian schools". Is this really what happened, or is it perhaps that they've taken a few teaching hours away from Spanish and given them to Catalan? How much Catalan was there in Catalonian schools before the change? How much Catalan is there in other media, such as TV, newspapers and radio, compared to Spanish?

- You say that "the local government has also forced shops and public places to remove Spanish completely from labels, boards, etc." Is that what really happened, or is it perhaps that they were fined because they had Spanish-only signs, when the law requires them to have signs in both languages?


----------



## lazarus1907

betulina said:
			
		

> Por favor, te agradecería que nos dijeses de dónde has sacado esta información. Gracias.


Lo leí en algún periódico (no me acuerdo de cuál), y recuerdo ver fotos de gente manifestándose porque sus hijos no podían aprender español y cifras indicando cuánto habían recaudado en multas. Mis padres y amigos en España me han contado que han leído y visto lo mismo en periódicos y por la televisión. ¿Es todo mentira? Ya no sé qué pensar.

Intentaré adjuntar un enlace la próxima vez.


----------



## lazarus1907

Outsider said:
			
		

> - You say that "the local government has also forced shops and public places to remove Spanish completely from labels, boards, etc." Is that what really happened, or is it perhaps that they were fined because they had Spanish-only signs, when the law requires them to have signs in both languages?


I don't live there and I can't be sure. That's why I asked people to correct me if I got anything wrong. So... in shops signs must be in both languages, otherwise they get fined? In that case is not that bad, but still never seen any other place in the world that fine people for that. Mallorca is full of places where nothing is written in Spanish, for example.


----------



## lazarus1907

j3st3r said:
			
		

> I'ver never heard of such strict measures. When I was in Barcelone in January, there were many signs in Spanish and many people spoke to me in Spanish without any problems or hesitations.


I never said that they don´t speak Spanish. On the contrary: I said that Spanish is they language as much as it is, say, mine. At least for those who were educated in both languages. All the catalonians that I´ve met were polite enough to speak to me in Spanish.


			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> - You say that "the local government has also forced shops and public places to remove Spanish completely from labels, boards, etc." Is that what really happened, or is it perhaps that they were fined because they had Spanish-only signs, when the law requires them to have signs in both languages?


I don't live there and I can't be sure. That's why I asked people to correct me if I got anything wrong. So... in shops signs must be in both languages, otherwise they get fined? In that case is not that bad, but still never seen any other place in the world that fine people for that.


----------



## lazarus1907

Ya no se permite a los ciudadanos  escoger la lengua en que desean rotular o anunciar sus negocios. [...] La Agencia Catalana del Consumo  inspeccionó a 1.401 tiendas y expedientó a 156, de las que 28 tuvieron que  pagar multas por importe total de 52.800 euros.  .http://www.minutodigital.com/noticias/multascat.htm

*El PP exigirá que ningún español sea perseguido por usar su lengua*
El problema surge, en opinión de los populares, cuando el Gobierno de Cataluña se dedica a "*investigar*, *inspeccionar* y *sancionar* a empresas privadas por utilizar rótulos o dirigirse a sus clientes en castellano". http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2005/12/05/espana/1133754316.html

Ni hay ya centros de enseñanza en castellano, ni misas, ni anuncios en los centros oficiales. [...]Quitan el español de los letreros de las tiendas y de toda la vida urbana, mercantil, popular. Multan al que los conserva. http://www.elpais.es/articulo/elpporopi/20060219elpepiopi_8/Tes/poco/racionalidad

¿Son todos anti-catalanistas y se lo han inventado? ¿Exageran o tergiversan la realidad?


----------



## betulina

Hola, Lazarus,

Gracias por los enlaces. Lo que me dicen a mí estas multas a los comercios y empresas es que vulneran la ley de política lingüística en que no utilizan el catalán, no porque usen el castellano. Personalmente, me parece bien, porque como catalana pido poder utilizar mi lengua igual que un castellanohablante puede utilizar la suya. Quiero tener el derecho de que me atiendan en catalán (o que almenos me entiendan) y de poder vivir en mi lengua. Como ciudadana de Cataluña, te puedo decir que los castellanohablantes no tienen ningún problema a la hora de hacerlo. Esta "persecución" del castellano e "imposición" del catalán de que tanto hablan algunos no es más que querer más igualdad entre las dos lenguas, precisamente más bilingüismo. 

En cuanto a la enseñanza, la política general es la de una inmersión lingüística en catalán, sí. Pero por supuesto que el castellano se enseña a las escuelas. Si no, ¡ahí sí que habría motivos para manifestar la tan famosa anticonstitucionalidad! Pero tampoco es cierto que todas las escuelas den todas las asignaturas generales en catalán; las hay que hacen 50% y 50% y otras optan más por el castellano. 
Personalmente, soy partidaria de la inmersión lingüística en catalán. Te puedo decir por experiencia propia que el castellano se aprende de la sociedad. Yo soy de familia monolingüe catalana y fui a una escuela en donde todo era en catalán. Hacíamos dos horas de castellano a la semana. No creo que sepa menos castellano que alguien que ha aprendido matemáticas en castellano. Pero de lo contrario no estoy tan segura. No estoy segura de que alguien de familia castellanohablante que vaya a una escuela en donde sólo haga de catalán dos horas a la semana cuando termine la escolarización pueda hablar y escribir el catalán como yo sabía entonces el castellano. La escuela es la única manera de hacer que aquellos que no saben o que no utilizan el catalán en su día a día lo aprendan. El Sr. Rodríguez Adrados (último link que has dado) tiene una visión muy apocalíptica de la situación. Me da la impresión de que no quiere que su lengua, el castellano, pierda ni un centímetro de su espacio. Lo único que se pretende es que en Cataluña el catalán tenga el mismo estatus que el castellano y que la mayor parte de gente sea capaz de saberlo.

Bueno, quizás piensas que mi opinión no es objetiva, tampoco, y tienes razón, no lo es, claro, pero como amante de las lenguas y conocedora de la realidad catalana, es lo que pienso.

Saludos.


----------



## Samaruc

betulina said:
			
		

> Hola, Lazarus,
> 
> Gracias por los enlaces. Lo que me dicen a mí estas multas a los comercios y empresas es que vulneran la ley de política lingüística en que no utilizan el catalán, no porque usen el castellano. Personalmente, me parece bien, porque como catalana pido poder utilizar mi lengua igual que un castellanohablante puede utilizar la suya. Quiero tener el derecho de que me atiendan en catalán (o que almenos me entiendan) y de poder vivir en mi lengua. Como ciudadana de Cataluña, te puedo decir que los castellanohablantes no tienen ningún problema a la hora de hacerlo. Esta "persecución" del castellano e "imposición" del catalán de que tanto hablan algunos no es más que querer más igualdad entre las dos lenguas, precisamente más bilingüismo.
> 
> En cuanto a la enseñanza, la política general es la de una inmersión lingüística en catalán, sí. Pero por supuesto que el castellano se enseña a las escuelas. Si no, ¡ahí sí que habría motivos para manifestar la tan famosa anticonstitucionalidad! Pero tampoco es cierto que todas las escuelas den todas las asignaturas generales en catalán; las hay que hacen 50% y 50% y otras optan más por el castellano.
> Personalmente, soy partidaria de la inmersión lingüística en catalán. Te puedo decir por experiencia propia que el castellano se aprende de la sociedad. Yo soy de familia monolingüe catalana y fui a una escuela en donde todo era en catalán. Hacíamos dos horas de castellano a la semana. No creo que sepa menos castellano que alguien que ha aprendido matemáticas en castellano. Pero de lo contrario no estoy tan segura. No estoy segura de que alguien de familia castellanohablante que vaya a una escuela en donde sólo haga de catalán dos horas a la semana cuando termine la escolarización pueda hablar y escribir el catalán como yo sabía entonces el castellano. La escuela es la única manera de hacer que aquellos que no saben o que no utilizan el catalán en su día a día lo aprendan. El Sr. Rodríguez Adrados (último link que has dado) tiene una visión muy apocalíptica de la situación. Me da la impresión de que no quiere que su lengua, el castellano, pierda ni un centímetro de su espacio. Lo único que se pretende es que en Cataluña el catalán tenga el mismo estatus que el castellano y que la mayor parte de gente sea capaz de saberlo.
> 
> Bueno, quizás piensas que mi opinión no es objetiva, tampoco, y tienes razón, no lo es, claro, pero como amante de las lenguas y conocedora de la realidad catalana, es lo que pienso.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## maxiogee

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> What does everyone else think about it?




I think that when one is making categorical statements about somewhere where one is not a resident, one owes it to those reading these statements to quote sources and evidence.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Se ve, Lazarus, que la actual guerra mediática que hay en el país te pilla lejos. Te aconsejo que ignores esas páginas que se llaman "loqueseadigital.com" y a sus amigos a no ser que te guste oir a Jiménez Losantos diciendo que la situación lingüística ha hecho que Cataluña sea ahora como Yugoslavia antes de la última guerra y otras subnormalidades de similar calibre.

Es verdad que las autoridades catalanas han hecho ciertos movimientos en sentido procatalanista, desentendiéndose de la obligación del mantenimiento del español, pero de ahí a lo que dices hay un abismo; entre otras cosas porque es ilegal no poner carteles en español. No es una impresión, sino que ya estuve mirando este tema hace unos meses.


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Pides utilizar tu lengua igual que un "castellanohablante" puede utilizar la suya? Hazlo. Nadie te lo impide. Úsala cuando quieras y donde quieras. Por favor.

El resto de España debe de ser, entonces, una democracia lingüísitica, ya que a nadie le ponen multas si decide no escribir en castellano, y se permite que hay establecimientos donde no saben hablar español, y ni siquiera han traducido nada por escrito (en el menú, contratos de alquiler, etc). Veo una confusión entre el derecho de hablar tu propio idioma y la obligación de que todos hablen el tuyo tanto si quieren como si no.

Parece que muchos catalanes -no tan educados como tú, que tienes la deferencia de escribirme en nuestro idioma común y no en uno que no sé hablar- escriben cartas comerciales y de otro tipo al resto de España en catalán, a sabiendas de que no lo hablan. Adoptando una mentalidad parecida a la que me sugieres, quizá sería lo correcto poner otra ley de política lingüística en el resto de España y prohibir, so pena de multa, que se envíen cartas al resto de España... porque "pedimos poder utilizar nuestra lengua igual que los catalanes utilizan la suya". Si esperas que los no-catalanes acepten, entiendan y respeten esa política, del mismo modo a ti debería parecerte fantástica que los demás tomen unas medidas parecidas, por las mismas razones. ¿No? ¡Qué bien!

 No veo el fallo en la lógica; excepto porque me parece radicalmente autoritario, la verdad.


			
				betulina said:
			
		

> En cuanto a la enseñanza, la política general es la de una inmersión lingüística en catalán, sí. Pero por supuesto que el castellano se enseña a las escuelas. Si no, ¡ahí sí que habría motivos para manifestar la tan famosa anticonstitucionalidad! Pero tampoco es cierto que todas las escuelas den todas las asignaturas generales en catalán; las hay que hacen 50% y 50% y otras optan más por el castellano.


 ¿Es eso cierto? En ese caso alguien ha estado exagerando a lo bestia. ¿Cómo podría comprobar esto de una fuente imparcial?


----------



## lazarus1907

maxiogee said:
			
		

> I think that when one is making categorical statements about somewhere where one is not a resident, one owes it to those reading these statements to quote sources and evidence.


 ¿Categorical? Read the whole thing, please. You are the only one who is making a categorical statement. I said "correct me at any time if I'm wrong", and then I was asking whether I had the wrong information.


			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> entre otras cosas porque es ilegal no poner carteles en español. No es una impresión, sino que ya estuve mirando este tema hace unos meses.


Pues ve a muchas zonas de la costa del Sol o a Mallorca. Aún recuerdo tener que acabar hablando en alemán en varios pueblos de Mallorca, porque no sabían una palabra de español, no vendían ni periódicos ni revistas en español, y no tenían menúes en español. ¿Debí haberlos denunciado?


----------



## jester.

Creo que con esas reglas la gente que siempre pide sostén para el catalán se ha hecho un autogol (¿Esto se puede decir en español?). Dudo que forzar el uso del catalán sea apropiado para que ese idioma se "acepte" en el resto de España.


----------



## heidita

Una página muy interesante para contrastar la vida periodística de Jiménez los Santos.

Además con mucha frecuencia la distancia hace ver las cosas de manera equivocada. Es importante vivirla de cerca.



> Ante las primeras elecciones autonómicas en Cataluña, en 1980, se barajó la presentación de una candidatura por este partido, en la que Jiménez Losantos ocuparía el primer lugar. A pesar de que la candidatura no se presentó debido a la oposición del PSOE y del Partido Socialista Andaluz (dirigido por Alejandro Rojas Marcos), finalmente fue candidato por este último. Basando su discurso en la defensa de los derechos culturales y cívicos de todos los españoles inmigrantes que no estarían, a su juicio, suficientemente defendidos por el PSOE-PSC y el PCE-PSUC


----------



## Dr. Quizá

heidita said:
			
		

> Una página muy interesante para contrastar la vida periodística de Jiménez los Santos.
> 
> Además con mucha frecuencia la distancia hace ver las cosas de manera equivocada. Es importante vivirla de cerca.



Mira esto otro, que me parece más curioso:



> Tras el golpe de estado del 23 de febrero de 1981, Terra Lliure _[grupo terrorista independentista catalán disuelto en 1995]_ secuestró al periodista conservador Federico Jiménez Losantos y a una profesora de instituto el 21 de mayo de 1981. Jiménez Losantos se había convertido en objetivo de los terroristas al promover el Manifiesto de los 2.300, en contra de la obligatoriedad de estudiar el catalán. Losantos fue liberado pocos días después en un pinar cercano a Santa Coloma de Gramanet tras recibir un disparo en la pierna. Pasaría dos días en el Hospital Clínico de Barcelona antes de recibir el alta. El autor de los disparos fue Pere Bascompte.



Así es como "el Fede" se volvió cojo, loco y facha.


----------



## maxiogee

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Categorical? Read the whole thing, please. You are the only one who is making a categorical statement. I said "correct me at any time if I'm wrong", and then I was asking whether I had the wrong information.



Why should your readers have to correct statements you make?
Not all of them will get as far as reading every post which follows yours, in which you say

*>* it has been deliberately suppressed from all schools. 
*>* the use of any audiovisual or written materials or resources is not allowed 
*>* Their government has denied their children of the right to learn one of their native languages. 
*>* The local government has also forced shops and public places to remove Spanish completely from labels, boards, etc. 
*>* Not even receipts must be written in Spanish.

These _are_ categorical statements, and the invitation to "correct me if I'm wrong" is one which is regularly used by people who are fully confident that no correction can be made, as they have themselves verified the truth of the statements they make.
It seems that you have not verified any of what you are alleging - it is merely 'hearsay'.

You also neglected to put a question mark at the end of the title of the thread.


----------



## lazarus1907

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Why should your readers have to correct statements you make?


Because, unlike you, I am not perfect. I can make mistakes and all I know is from what I have read.

I will be more happy to be corrected if the information I have read is wrong, but if your only interest is to criticize what I write for the sake of it, you can’t be bother telling me why I‘m wrong, and don’t want to participate in the discussion, please don’t waste my time and talk to someone else.


----------



## maxiogee

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Because, unlike you, I am not perfect. I can make mistakes



Nobody, least of all me, is expecting perfection. Just a moderate amount of caution when posting such inflammatory statements.

I have no need to add to the comments already made, to the effect that Spanish is on display alongside Catalan in Catalunya. It was when I was last there. Not only in Barcelona but elsewhere also. Signs in both languages were prominent in shops, cafes and restaurants. Frequently the big fashion type shops devoted one window to a Catalan announcement of a sale and in another the same notice appeared in Spanish.

You still haven't quoted the source of your "information" - but then as it appears to be mis-information maybe that's for the best 




> and all I know is from what I have read.


Perhaps you need to read more widely, for a balanced view?


----------



## heidita

I can give come footage on this:

http://www.elpais.es/articulo/sociedad/Tribunal/Superior/Cataluna/obliga/escuela/dar/clases/espanol/alumno/elpporsoc/20060201elpepusoc_3/Tes/



> El Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña (TSJC) ha obligado a una escuela de Badalona (Barcelona) a dar clases en castellano,........
> El tribunal reconoce también que en el cuadro de materias y horarios de clase del alumno no figura la lengua castellana...
> el auto obliga a la escuela Feliu i Vegués de Badalona a impartir la enseñanza de la lengua castellana "según el horario reglamentariamente establecido, del mismo modo que se hace con las restantes áreas de conocimiento".


 
(el subrayado es mío)

El artículo es muy interesante y constata que en Cataluña sólo cuatro horas lectivas son obligatorias en castellano. Y a veces esa regulación no se cumple.

This article shows that *by law* only four hours of castellano should be taught in Catalonian schools. This regulation is not always followed and the article shows the result of a court order which obliges the school to obey the law.


----------



## betulina

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Pides utilizar tu lengua igual que un "castellanohablante" puede utilizar la suya? Hazlo. Nadie te lo impide. Úsala cuando quieras y donde quieras. Por favor.



¡Oh, gracias! ¿Nadie me lo impide? ¿Cuántas veces me he encontrado con la frase "háblame en castellano, por favor"? En un juicio, ¿podré hablar en mi lengua y así expresarme mejor? Claro que la quiero usar; en Cataluña, siempre. 



> El resto de España debe de ser, entonces, una democracia lingüísitica, ya que a nadie le ponen multas si decide no escribir en castellano, y se permite que hay establecimientos donde no saben hablar español, y ni siquiera han traducido nada por escrito (en el menú, contratos de alquiler, etc). Veo una confusión entre el derecho de hablar tu propio idioma y la obligación de que todos hablen el tuyo tanto si quieren como si no.



Lazarus, no se pueden comparar la situación del castellano en el resto de España y la situación del catalán en Cataluña. Ni de lejos. No me parece que el castellano necesite la protección de nadie para que se hable en Madrid o en Sevilla, por ejemplo. Si el catalán no se protege ni se promueve, en poco tiempo estará listo. Convive con una lengua muy fuerte y comprenderás que esto es peligroso para cualquier idioma. ¿Qué problema hay en que se quiera estimular el uso de la lengua? Si una lengua no se habla, se muere. Esta confusión entre mi derecho y la obligación de otros radica en que el catalán es la lengua propia del país y cooficial; por tanto, me parece legítimo que se tenga que saber (almenos entender, que con un par de meses se consigue...), como también se tiene que saber el otro idioma oficial.



> Parece que muchos catalanes -no tan educados como tú, que tienes la deferencia de escribirme en nuestro idioma común y no en uno que no sé hablar- escriben cartas comerciales y de otro tipo al resto de España en catalán, a sabiendas de que no lo hablan. Adoptando una mentalidad parecida a la que me sugieres, quizá sería lo correcto poner otra ley de política lingüística en el resto de España y prohibir, so pena de multa, que se envíen cartas al resto de España... porque "pedimos poder utilizar nuestra lengua igual que los catalanes utilizan la suya". Si esperas que los no-catalanes acepten, entiendan y respeten esa política, del mismo modo a ti debería parecerte fantástica que los demás tomen unas medidas parecidas, por las mismas razones. ¿No? ¡Qué bien!



Buff, bueno... nos estamos liando. ¿Parece? ¿muchos? Sí, los catalanes tenemos la costumbre de dirigirnos a todo el mundo en catalán, ni que lo digas, y nos creemos que todo el mundo nos entiende, sí. 



> ¿Es eso cierto? En ese caso alguien ha estado exagerando a lo bestia. ¿Cómo podría comprobar esto de una fuente imparcial?



Ni idea. No sé si te servirá que conozco a gente que ha ido y va a escuelas así.


----------



## María Archs

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Creo que con esas reglas la gente que siempre pide sostén para el catalán se ha hecho un autogol (¿Esto se puede decir en español?). Dudo que forzar el uso del catalán sea apropiado para que ese idioma se "acepte" en el resto de España.


 
No es cuestión de que sea aceptado por el resto de España. Es un hecho real que en España coexisten otros idiomas aparte del castellano y que están reconocidos oficialmente. Cuando el Gobierno Español presentó la Constitución Europea en Bruselas lo hizo en catalán, valenciano, gallego y euskera. 
En cuanto a la Generalitat de Catalunya (El Gobierno Autonómico de esa región) como otros gobiernos autonómicos están amparados por la Constitución Española y ésta ampara el uso lingüistico de las lenguas que se hablen en cada comunidad.Como dice que la primera lengua oficial es el castellano y eso lo acata la Generalitat Catalana.
¿Qué ocurre? Que hay municipios pequeños, sobre todo en el interior, que los fondos destinados a la enseñanza no dan para impartir clases tanto en castellano como en catalán y al ser la mayoría catalana se dan en este idioma pero con una asignatura que es el castellano, como otra asignatura que es el inglés.
En las grandes poblaciones puedes elegir tres clases de enseñanza:
1.- Castellano con una asigantura de catalán.
2.- Catalán con una asignatura de  castellano.
3.- Mitad castellano y mitad catalán.

Pero lo que se pretende ante todo es la inmersión de los que viven en Cataluña en este idioma y que se aprendan y se hablen las dos lenguas. ¿Qué problema hay?

Los comercios y las licencias de apertura de otros establecimientos públicos no son competencia de la Generalitat. Son competencia de los Ayuntamientos, así como el nombre de sus calles. Si vas a un municipio
donde los ediles sean del PP o del PSOE te encontrarás todas las cosas en castellano y catalán. Si te vas a uno regido por un partido independentista catalán... el castellano lo eliminará.

Y me ha hecho mucha gracias lo de Lazarus en cuanto a Palma de Mallorca que casi tiene que hablar el alemán. En Palma de Mallorca viven 50.000 alemanes durante todo el año. Tienen sus sitios de reunión, de ocio, sus propias cadenas de radio, todo en alemán. Y tanto españoles, como alemanes residentes en España, pensamos que en el pasado Mundial de Fútbol de Alemania, Palma de Mallorca debió de ser sede del Mundial. ¡Público alemán no iba a faltar!

Lo que yo muchas veces me pregunto es: ¿Por qué les sabe tan mal a los castellanoparlantes que otros tengamos un segundo idioma? 

Saludos

María


----------



## Outsider

heidita said:
			
		

> [...] en Cataluña sólo cuatro horas lectivas son obligatorias en castellano.
> 
> [...] by law only four hours of castellano should be taught in Catalonian schools.


I would phrase it in a different way: four weekly hours of Spanish are mandatory. 

Whether that is a little or a lot depends. Isn't it enough for Catalans to learn Spanish?


----------



## Ana Raquel

A mí no me sabe mal. Por favor, tratemos de no generalizar. 


			
				María Archs said:
			
		

> Lo que yo muchas veces me pregunto es: ¿Por qué les sabe tan mal a los castellanoparlantes que otros tengamos un segundo idioma?


----------



## heidita

Outsider said:
			
		

> I would phrase it in a different way: four weekly hours of Spanish are mandatory.
> 
> Whether that is a little or a lot depends. Isn't it enough for Catalans to learn Spanish?


 
Catalans do not have to "learn" Spanish, they are Spanish, meaning Español is their nationality.


----------



## Outsider

Evidently, I was referring to the language, not the nationality.


----------



## betulina

Outsider said:
			
		

> I would phrase it in a different way: four weekly hours of Spanish are mandatory.
> 
> Whether that is a little or a lot depends. Isn't it enough for Catalans to learn Spanish?



Tienes toda la razón, Outsider. Yo lo estudié (porque ya lo sabía antes) con dos horas de clase a la semana a partir de los 10 años (hablo de los años 80, ahora se empieza en parvulario). Como he dicho, se aprende de la sociedad.


----------



## natasha2000

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am interested in people's opinions about this, and in particular, those from Catalonia.
> 
> While so many people are trying to learn Spanish, for example, in USA, or in countries like Brazil, where the Spanish language must be offered in every school for those who want to learn it, in Catalonia, part of Spain (correct me at any time if I'm wrong), it has been deliberately suppressed from all schools. Furthermore, apparently Spanish must not be used in the classroom, and the use of any audiovisual or written materials or resources is not allowed (personal letters too?). Catalonians used to be bilinguals, and Spanish was their language as much as it belongs to the rest of the Spanish speakers of the world. Their government has denied their children of the right to learn one of their native languages. In time, they may have to learn Spanish in foreign language schools, like any other foreigner.
> 
> Is this smart? Is this what they really want? It doesn't affect me personally, as I am not Catalonian, and I am completely against forcing anyone to do what I want. This measures will only affect Catalonians and those who live there. Imagine if a country like Holland did the same, and forced the students not to learn English or German. The Dutch surely would be able to enjoy JUST their language, which is better than speaking several almost perfectly.
> 
> The local government has also forced shops and public places to remove Spanish completely from labels, boards, etc. In 2005, 119 establishments were fined for using Spanish. Not even receipts must be written in Spanish. How many countries do you know where you cannot use the language you want in your own shop?
> 
> I heard that most Catalonians were against these extreme measures, but I haven't heard it from any of them, personally. What do Catalonians think. What does everyone else think about it?


 
Excuse me Lazarus, but where did you see these info? Have you sspoken lately with some Catalonian kids? Have you been lately in Catalonia? All this what you tell here, looks to me as a worst PP propaganda. I am sorry if I offend anyone, but those words you wrote are for sure ofensive for anyone living in Catalonia, simply because there is no truth in it.


----------



## natasha2000

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> I don't live there and I can't be sure. That's why I asked people to correct me if I got anything wrong. So... in shops signs must be in both languages, otherwise they get fined? In that case is not that bad, but still never seen any other place in the world that fine people for that. Mallorca is full of places where nothing is written in Spanish, for example.


 
May I expose my opinion. 

The truth is that there is a law that says all signs must be written in BOTH Spanish and Catalan. But it is also the truth that there are few shops and companies that respect this. I myslef work in a company that has only Spanish written sign. And we never been molested by authorities. My boss is from Uruguay, he lives here for almost 25 years, he understands and speaks Catalan, but he doesn't want to do it, and he never had any problems for his behavior. In the company, people speak the language they prefer. Catalan or Spanish, and I can speak even Serbian, if I get mad and want to curse ...  It is also the truth that there are some shops that has signs written only in Arabic. No Spanish, no Catalan. That is IMHO, very cheeky. Atl east the owner should have put in Spanish. 

On the other hand, I really do not understand the rest of the Spain and their attitude towards Catalans and their wish to speak THEIR OWN LANGUAGE. Catalans ARE bilingual, some of them express themselves better in Spanish, some of them in Catalan. Big deal! So what? I envy them because of their bilinguality. I think this is advantage that should be respected. They have complete right to use their mother tongue. For Crist sake, this is Catalonia, whay they shouldn't speak Catalonian? And expecially because they all speak Spanish, too. And it is a lie that they do not have classes in Spanish. I give private English classes to some children, and I know that they have classes of both languages in school. Besides, I noticed (I asked and children told me), that young girls and boys (teenagers), altheugh in family they speak Catalan, they prefer to comunicate among themselves in Spanish rather than Catalan. I think this is a little bit sad, because they are Catalans, after all. But at least they have a complete freedom to chose which language will prevail in their everyday's communication. And yes, don't remind me, yes they are Spanish, too, and they also respect this status by speaking Spanish too. And if they speak to you in Catalan, and you continue in Spanish, they will continue in Spanish. And if they continue in Catalan, then it must be some person who simply is slow in changing the chip. Nothing more. nothing less. So, they do not insist in speaking Catalan with somebody who obviously does not speak Catalan. And they do not frown on such people.

Of course, I am speaking in general, and this is what you will find most of the ways in Catalonia. As everywhere, there are some black sheep, but they are rare. I myself, during these 6 years I have been living here, had only one chance to meet one Catalan schouwinist. And believe me, he was no different from any other chouvinist. Typical sentences, typical atitude. But one swallow doesn¡t mean spring, Serbs say. So, yes, I met one Catalan chouvinist, but I also met thousands of wonderful Catalonians.
And I really get very sad when i hear what people speak about them in the rest of the Spain. It just isn't .... fair.


----------



## natasha2000

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Ya no se permite a los ciudadanos escoger la lengua en que desean rotular o anunciar sus negocios. [...] La Agencia Catalana del Consumo inspeccionó a 1.401 tiendas y expedientó a 156, de las que 28 tuvieron que pagar multas por importe total de 52.800 euros. .http://www.minutodigital.com/noticias/multascat.htm
> 
> *El PP exigirá que ningún español sea perseguido por usar su lengua*
> El problema surge, en opinión de los populares, cuando el Gobierno de Cataluña se dedica a "*investigar*, *inspeccionar* y *sancionar* a empresas privadas por utilizar rótulos o dirigirse a sus clientes en castellano". http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2005/12/05/espana/1133754316.html
> 
> Ni hay ya centros de enseñanza en castellano, ni misas, ni anuncios en los centros oficiales. [...]Quitan el español de los letreros de las tiendas y de toda la vida urbana, mercantil, popular. Multan al que los conserva. http://www.elpais.es/articulo/elpporopi/20060219elpepiopi_8/Tes/poco/racionalidad
> 
> ¿Son todos anti-catalanistas y se lo han inventado? ¿Exageran o tergiversan la realidad?


 
Creo que deberías de vez en cuando leer  "La Vanguardia" o "El Peródico", y comparar lo que lees en los periodicos que has mencionado y en estos dos. Para tener una opinión objetiva, hay que escuchar los dos lados.


----------



## lazarus1907

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Creo que deberías de vez en cuando leer  "La Vanguardia" o "El Peródico", y comparar lo que lees en los periodicos que has mencionado y en estos dos. Para tener una opinión objetiva, hay que escuchar los dos lados.


Vine aquí a escuchar ambos puntos de vista. Soy todo oídos.


----------



## lazarus1907

betulina said:
			
		

> ¡Oh, gracias! ¿Nadie me lo impide? ¿Cuántas veces me he encontrado con la frase "háblame en castellano, por favor"? En un juicio, ¿podré hablar en mi lengua y así expresarme mejor? Claro que la quiero usar; en Cataluña, siempre.


Venga, no me vengas con esas. Yo no hablo inglés perfecto, pero si estoy ante un grupo de personas que no hablan español pero sí inglés, y me piden que hable en inglés, lo hago. Nunca he sentido que violaran mi libertad, ni mis derechos, ni nada. Y por supuesto, me expreso mejor en castellano. Tú tienes tres lenguas en vez de dos, como yo; deberías ser más comprensiva.





			
				betulina said:
			
		

> Lazarus, no se pueden comparar la situación del castellano en el resto de España y la situación del catalán en Cataluña. Ni de lejos. No me parece que el castellano necesite la protección de nadie para que se hable en Madrid o en Sevilla, por ejemplo. Si el catalán no se protege ni se promueve, en poco tiempo estará listo. Convive con una lengua muy fuerte y comprenderás que esto es peligroso para cualquier idioma. ¿Qué problema hay en que se quiera estimular el uso de la lengua? Si una lengua no se habla, se muere. Esta confusión entre mi derecho y la obligación de otros radica en que el catalán es la lengua propia del país y cooficial; por tanto, me parece legítimo que se tenga que saber (almenos entender, que con un par de meses se consigue...), como también se tiene que saber el otro idioma oficial.


Te doy la razón: La situación del catalán es mucho más delicada que la del español, y sería una pena y una vergüenza que se perdiera, por dejadez, o por ignorancia. Créeme: Si yo fuera catalán, estaría defendiendo una de mis lenguas como si en ello me fuera la vida. Me parece justo y necesario que la mayor parte del presupuesto educativo se invierta en conservar vuestra lengua, y que se promueva por todos los medios habidos y por haber. Excepto imponiendo un régimen autoritario intransigente y sin libertad de expresión (perdón por la licencia expresiva). Sigo viendo mal que se castigue mediante este tipo de métodos a aquellos que también quieran mantener el castellano.





			
				betulina said:
			
		

> Buff, bueno... nos estamos liando. ¿Parece? ¿muchos? Sí, los catalanes tenemos la costumbre de dirigirnos a todo el mundo en catalán, ni que lo digas, y nos creemos que todo el mundo nos entiende, sí.


Eso no es verdad: Muchas veces me he peleado con los típicos idiotas de "todos los catalanes son...", precisamente porque nunca me he encontrado a uno solo que no tuviera la educación de hablarme en castellano. Los hay con peor educación en mi tierra.





			
				betulina said:
			
		

> Ni idea. No sé si te servirá que conozco a gente que ha ido y va a escuelas así.


¿Hace cuánto?

Saludos.


----------



## natasha2000

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Categorical? Read the whole thing, please. You are the only one who is making a categorical statement. I said "correct me at any time if I'm wrong", and then I was asking whether I had the wrong information.
> Pues ve a muchas zonas de la costa del Sol o a Mallorca. Aún recuerdo tener que acabar hablando en alemán en varios pueblos de Mallorca, porque no sabían una palabra de español, no vendían ni periódicos ni revistas en español, y no tenían menúes en español. ¿Debí haberlos denunciado?


 
Igual no eran catalanes sino alemanes. Por lo que he oído yo, a los alemanes les gusta mucho venir a vivir a Mallorca cuando se jubilan.


----------



## natasha2000

betulina said:
			
		

> ¡
> Buff, bueno... nos estamos liando. ¿Parece? ¿muchos? Sí, los catalanes tenemos la costumbre de dirigirnos a todo el mundo en catalán, ni que lo digas, y nos creemos que todo el mundo nos entiende, sí.


 
Pues, Betulina, fijate por donde va esto!
El otro día, mi compañero de trabajo, me estaba comentando como estaba discutiendo (no en el plan feo, quiero decir hablando) con su mujer, reprochandola pque se dirige a todos los inmigrantes de color oscura en castellano. Ella decía que SUPONÍA que no hablaban catalán, y por eso les hablaba en castellano. Pero, fijate, todos los niños de inmigrantes, van a la escuela aquí, y por supuesto que hablan catalán. O sea, desde pequeños, ya tienen la ventaja de ser biligües. 
Bueno, por lo menos para mí, hablar dos idiomas como lenguas maternas es una ventaja...


----------



## lazarus1907

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> I envy them because of their bilinguality. I think this is advantage that should be respected.


So do I.


			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> They have complete right to use their mother tongue.


Who says otherwise? I think it's a great thing. Why do people tell me this?





			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> For Crist sake, this is Catalonia, whay they shouldn't speak Catalonian?


Again: Who says they shouldn't? Not me.





			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> And expecially because they all speak Spanish, too. And it is a lie that they do not have classes in Spanish. I give private English classes to some children, and I know that they have classes of both languages in school. Besides, I noticed (I asked and children told me), that young girls and boys (teenagers), altheugh in family they speak Catalan, they prefer to comunicate among themselves in Spanish rather than Catalan. I think this is a little bit sad, because they are Catalans, after all.


I can understand the feeling, believe me. But I'm just talking about fighting Spanish; I don't think it is the right way to persuade kids to love their language: hating a different one. 





			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> But at least they have a complete freedom to chose which language will prevail in their everyday's communication. And yes, don't remind me, yes they are Spanish, too, and they also respect this status by speaking Spanish too.


Do they have freedom? Getting fines? Not having enough hours? Ok.





			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> And if they speak to you in Catalan, and you continue in Spanish, they will continue in Spanish. And if they continue in Catalan, then it must be some person who simply is slow in changing the chip. Nothing more. nothing less. So, they do not insist in speaking Catalan with somebody who obviously does not speak Catalan. And they do not frown on such people.


If I speak to you in Chinese, will you continue in Chinese? If you speak to me in Serbian, should I answer accordingly?
Catalonian people always talked to me in Spanish; and I have a great respect for that. But you can't ask the same from those who don't have the priviledge of speaking so many languages.


			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> And I really get very sad when i hear what people speak about them in the rest of the Spain. It just isn't .... fair.


No, it isn't, because there are lots of great people over there, who are paying for the mistakes of a few extremists.

Regards.


----------



## betulina

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Venga, no me vengas con esas. Yo no hablo inglés perfecto, pero si estoy ante un grupo de personas que no hablan español pero sí inglés, y me piden que hable en inglés, lo hago. Nunca he sentido que violaran mi libertad, ni mis derechos, ni nada. Y por supuesto, me expreso mejor en castellano. Tú tienes tres lenguas en vez de dos, como yo; deberías ser más comprensiva.



Quiero utilizar mi lengua cuando vaya a comprar el pan, a un restaurante a cenar, con el médico. Por supuesto que si no se me entiende hablo lo que sea, con signos si hace falta, pero quiero hacer mi vida en mi lengua. No creo que sea mucho pedir.



> Te doy la razón: La situación del catalán es mucho más delicada que la del español, y sería una pena y una vergüenza que se perdiera, por dejadez, o por ignorancia. Créeme: Si yo fuera catalán, estaría defendiendo una de mis lenguas como si en ello me fuera la vida. Me parece justo y necesario que la mayor parte del presupuesto educativo se invierta en conservar vuestra lengua, y que se promueva por todos los medios habidos y por haber. Excepto *imponiendo un régimen autoritario intransigente y sin libertad de expresión *(perdón por la licencia expresiva). Sigo viendo mal que se castigue mediante este tipo de métodos a aquellos que también quieran mantener el castellano.



  ¿Cómo? ¿Licencia expresiva? ¿¿¿De qué "régimen" estás hablando??????? ¿Cómo tendremos que decirlo? ¡Tranquilos!, que el castellano no corre ningún peligro en Catalunya!! 



> Eso no es verdad: Muchas veces me he peleado con los típicos idiotas de "todos los catalanes son...", precisamente porque nunca me he encontrado a uno solo que no tuviera la educación de hablarme en castellano. Los hay con peor educación en mi tierra.



Oh, gracias. (Era ironía, obviamente, no me tiro piedras a mi tejado.)



> ¿Hace cuánto?
> 
> Saludos.



"conozco a gente que ha ido y va a escuelas así."

Saludos.


----------



## betulina

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Pues, Betulina, fijate por donde va esto!
> El otro día, mi compañero de trabajo, me estaba comentando como estaba discutiendo (no en el plan feo, quiero decir hablando) con su mujer, reprochandola pque se dirige a todos los inmigrantes de color oscura en castellano. Ella decía que SUPONÍA que no hablaban catalán, y por eso les hablaba en castellano. Pero, fijate, todos los niños de inmigrantes, van a la escuela aquí, y por supuesto que hablan catalán. O sea, desde pequeños, ya tienen la ventaja de ser biligües.
> Bueno, por lo menos para mí, hablar dos idiomas como lenguas maternas es una ventaja...



Tienes toda la razón. De hecho, hablamos a todo el mundo en castellano, hasta que nos encontramos con gratas sorpresas como estas.


----------



## lazarus1907

betulina said:
			
		

> Quiero utilizar mi lengua cuando vaya a comprar el pan, a un restaurante a cenar, con el médico. Por supuesto que si no se me entiende hablo lo que sea, con signos si hace falta, pero quiero hacer mi vida en mi lengua. No creo que sea mucho pedir.


Yo también, pero no voy a ir poniendo multas a los que no hablen en mi idioma. Por supuesto, es mi punto de vista.



			
				betulina said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo? ¿Licencia expresiva? ¿¿¿De qué "régimen" estás hablando??????? ¿Cómo tendremos que decirlo? ¡Tranquilos!, que el castellano no corre ningún peligro en Catalunya!!


Un régimen es un conjunto de normas y leyes. Me refería al conjunto de normas que hay en cataluña, que incluye castigar a los que no quieren hablar catalán. No tengo miedo de que el castellano se pierda en Cataluña; sencillamente me da pena que os limitéis a vosotros mismos. A mí no me afecta directamente.


			
				betulina said:
			
		

> Oh, gracias. (Era ironía, obviamente, no me tiro piedras a mi tejado.)


Lo dije sin ironía.


----------



## betulina

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> But I'm just talking about fighting Spanish; I don't think it is the right way to persuade kids to love their language: hating a different one. Do they have freedom? Getting fines? Not having enough hours? Ok.



Who the hell is fighting Spanish??? Venga, por favor. Que se quiera que el catalán tenga el mismo estatus que la otra lengua oficial del país no es machacar a la otra!!! ¿Quién odia al castellano? El castellano es como cualquier otra lengua del mundo que, por suerte para nosotros, sabemos hablar perfectamente. Unos como lengua materna y otros como segunda lengua. ¿En dónde está el odio?? Por favor, si no conocemos la realidad no hagamos según qué afirmaciones.


----------



## Pivra

It sounds almost like Quebec to me. lol


----------



## betulina

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Yo también, pero no voy a ir poniendo multas a los que no hablen en mi idioma. Por supuesto, es mi punto de vista.


Las multas sólo serían para quien no respetara la ley, como conducir a más velocidad. Pero, como ha dicho Natasha, no se aplican siempre.



> Un régimen es un conjunto de normas y leyes. Me refería al conjunto de normas que hay en Cataluña, que incluye castigar a los que no quieren hablar catalán. No tengo miedo de que el castellano se pierda en Cataluña; sencillamente me da pena que os limitéis a vosotros mismos. A mí no me afecta directamente.


Y dale. Bueno, es que ya lo he dicho tantas veces que... Querer que se utilice el catalán no es prohibir el castellano. El castellano se aguanta solo; quien necesita protección es el catalán. Y nadie "castiga" a quien no quiere hablar catalán. Puedes hacer tu vida perfectamente en castellano sin que nadie te moleste por nada.



> Lo dije sin ironía.


La ironía la había puesto yo, pero bueno, ya hace mucho.


----------



## natasha2000

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Do they have freedom? Getting fines? Not having enough hours? Ok.
> 
> Yes they do. Believe me, I agree with what Betulina said. No one here in Cataluña has problems to express himself in Spanish. But in Catalonian, yes. This is what I hear from the people. I am very interested in this phenomenon, so I always ask natives about language they usually use. If they usually speak Catalonian, they also say they do not have problems with expressing themselves in Spanish. But if they say to me that they usually use Spanish, they usually add that is because they cannot express themselves properly in Catalan.
> 
> I can understand the feeling, believe me. But I'm just talking about fighting Spanish; I don't think it is the right way to persuade kids to love their language: hating a different one.
> 
> This is not truth. nobody is teaching kids to HATE Spanish. And I also think you haven't read me properly. I said, usually they speak Catalan in their families, but when they go out they prefer to communicate with their friends in Spanish. They prefer Spanish to Catalan. It's somehow, more... cool... This is what the kids told me. This is what I find sad.
> 
> Do they have freedom? Getting fines? Not having enough hours? Ok.If I speak to you in Chinese, will you continue in Chinese? If you speak to me in Serbian, should I answer accordingly?
> 
> Fines are for not putting the sign in both languages. But I repeat, at least in Barcelona, where I live, I saw many shops with only Spanish or only Cataslan signs. And I also saw many shops where all the signs (letreros y rótulos, no sé si signs es la palabra correcta para eso), are written in ARABIC! NO CATALAN, NO SPANISH. Just Arabic. I think that if you should be molested with something, than it is with ignoring both Spanish and Catalan, both languages of this country, Catalonia, and not by the demand of Catalans to have the right to be served in their own language in their own country.
> 
> As far as your second question, I usually choose the language thatr both my interlocutor and I speak, in order to make our communication better. I don't mind if it would be Serbian, Spanish or English, languages I speak fluently. But if someone expreses himself better in Catalan, I don't mind if he speaks me in Catalan, as long as I underastand it. When I don't understand, I say it. And if we aspeak some mixture of Catalan and Spanish, I don't mind. I just want to understand and to be understood. Some days ago, a very old lady stopped me in the street asking me for some pharmacy. She was speaking in Catalan, and I in Spanish. When ahe noticed I don't speak Catalan, she said, oh, excuse me, I haven't noticed... and she continued in Spanish. And this is what will happen in 99,99% in Catalunya.
> 
> Catalonian people always talked to me in Spanish; and I have a great respect for that. But you can't ask the same from those who don't have the priviledge of speaking so many languages.
> 
> Nobody is asking nor expecting from you as a Spaniard from other part of Spain to speak Catalan, nor even to understand it, even thouhgh it is easy to understand it if you speak Spanish. This would be foolish thing to do. What most of Catalans expect from other parts of Spain is to stpo reproaching them for speaking their own language in their own country. That's all. Every Catalan when leaves Catalonia, doesn't even think to exercise this right in the rest of Spain. Because they know it is ridiculous. But if they are in Catalonia, they want to speak their own language without feeling as if they're doing something wrong.
> 
> No, it isn't, because there are lots of great people over there, who are paying for the mistakes of a few extremists.
> 
> That is exactly what happens on boths sides. Extremists are to blame for everything.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## natasha2000

> Me refería al conjunto de normas que hay en Cataluña, que incluye castigar a los que no quieren hablar catalán.


 
Yo no hablo catalán, no es que no quiera, sino que no encuentro tiempo a dedicarme a aprenderlo. Pero no lo hablo, y dudo que lo hablaré en un futuro próximo. Sin emobargo, tengo trabajo, pago mis impuestos, y nadie me ha venido a castigarme por eso. Y como yo, hay miles de personas, incluso he conocido unos catalanes que no quieren hablar catalán, y usan sólo castellano. Hasta hoy, no he oído que alguien haya sido multado por no hablar catalán.


----------



## lazarus1907

Vale: Todo lo que he leído es falso y el resto de España se ha empeñado en calumniar Cataluña con mentiras.

Está claro que esto no va a llegar a ninguna parte, ya que, dado que no he estado recientemente en Cataluña, todo lo que diga puede que esté basado en plena cábala, y puede que esté metiendo la pata. Me resulta difícil creer tanto una versión como otra ahora mismo y no tengo manera de comprobarlo, así que me rindo de momento.

Perdonadme si, debido a algún malentendido, he ofendido a alguien (excepto a maxiogee, que me ha resultado un impertinente), porque no era esa mi intención. Prometo no sacar el tema aquí hasta que no haya ido a Cataluña y lo haya visto con mis propios ojos.

Mientras tanto, olvidemos esta absurda disputa y vamos a ayudar a alguien en el foro.

Un cordial saludo.

P.D.- Me niego a contestar ataques de ahora en adelante. Responderé en privado con gusto cualquier comentario amable y constructivo.
Por cierto: Mis amigos portugueses me hablan en portugués; mis amigos italianos en italiano. No creo que tuviera problema si me hablaran en catalán. Pero en cualquier caso, mi respuesta no va más allá de mi español.


----------



## María Archs

Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> A mí no me sabe mal. Por favor, tratemos de no generalizar.


 
Te pido mis más humildes disculpas. Rectifico:
¿Por qué a algunos castellanoparlantes, que no disponen de una segunda lengua, les sabe tan mal que otras comunidades tengan una segunda lengua? (Es que no me acuerdo de lo que puse textualmente)

Saludos

María


----------



## panjabigator

http://www.trans-int.com/news/archives/186-Denouncing-Spanish-Catalonias-Linguistic.html


----------



## heidita

Panja, a very interesting link. I had no idea that the language difficulties in Catalunya were discussed crossing the border. Very interesting indeed.

There is no doubt that difficulties exist, as people have had to go so far as to get a court order to get the schools follow the law and have their children taught in Spanish, at least the mandatory classes.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

panjabigator said:
			
		

> http://www.trans-int.com/news/archives/186-Denouncing-Spanish-Catalonias-Linguistic.html





> One of the most controversial features of the new Statute for Catalan Autonomy that was approved in a referendum in Catalonia over the weekend is the "obligation to know Catalan"



AFAIK that obligation is already part of the previous "statut" (as the obligation to know Spanish and the right to use it is part of the current Spanish Constitution as well).


----------



## natasha2000

*



Estatut de Catalunya, 2006.

Título preliminar
Artículo 6. La lengua propia y las lenguas oficiales
......
2. El catalán es la lengua oficial de Cataluña. También lo es el castellano, que es la lengua oficial del Estado español. Todas las personas tienen derecho a utilizar las dos lenguas oficiales y los ciudadanos de Cataluña el deber y derecho de conocerlas.
.......

De acuerdo con lo dispuesto en el artículo 32, no puede haber discriminación por el uso de una u otra lengua.

..........

Capítulo III
Derechos y deberes lingüisticos
Artículo 32. Derechos y deberes de conocimiento y uso de las lenguas.

Todas las personas tienen derecho a no ser discriminadas por razones lingüisticas. Los actos jurídicos realizados en cualquiera de las dos lenguas oficiales, tienen, en cuanto a la lengua, plena validez y eficacia.

Artículo 33. Derechos lingüisticos ante las administraciones públicas y las instituciones estatales.

1. Los ciudadanos tienen el derecho de opción lingüistica. En las relaciones con las instituciones, las organizaciones y las administraciones públicas en Cataluña, todas las personas tienen derecho a utilizar la lengua oficial que eligan. Este derecho obliga a las instituciones, organizaciones y administraciones públicas, incluida la Administración electoral en Cataluña, y en general, a las entidades privadas que dependen de las mismas cuando ejercen las funciones públicas.

2. Todas las personas, en las relaciones con la Administaración de Justicia, el ministeirio Fiscal, el notariado y los registros públicos, tienen derecho a utilizar la lengua oficial que eligan en todas las actuaciones judiciales, notariales, y registrales, y a recibir toda la documentación en Cataluña en la lengua solicitada, sin que puedan sufrir indefensión ni dilaciones indebidas a la lengua utilizada, ni se les pueda exigir ningún tipo de traducción.

.....

Artículo 34. Derechos lingüísticos de los consumidores y usuarios
Todas las personas tienen derecho a ser atendidas oralmente y por escrito en la lengua oficial que elijan en su condición de usuarios o consumidores de bienes, productos y servicios.
....

Artículo 35. Derechos lingüísticos en el ámbito de la enseñanza

2. Los alumnos tienen derecho a recibir la enseñanza en catalán en la enseñanza no universitaria. Tienen también el derecho y el deber de conocer con suficiencia oral y escrita el catalán y el castellano al finalizar la enseñanza obligatoria, sea cual sea su lengua habitual al incorporarse a la enseñanza.La enseñanza del catalan y el castellano debe tener una presencia adecuada en los planes y estudios.

.....

4. Los alumnos que se incorporen más tarde de la edad correspondiente al sistema escolar de Cataluña, gozan del derecho a recibir el apoyo lingüístico especial si la falta de comprensión dificulta seguír con normalidad la enseñanza.

5. El profesorado y el alumnado de los centros universitarios tienen derecho a expresarse, oralmente y por escrito, en la lengua oficial que eligan.

Click to expand...

* 
Ya que no me creeéis a mí, a una inmigrante en Cataluña que NO HABLA CATALÁN, aquí tenéis el extracto del Estatuto que se votó hace poco. Lo hemos recibido todos, a casa, como la cortesía de la Generalitat de Cataluña.

Si alguien puede indicarme dónde se dice que en Cataluña no se puede utilizar el castellano, o que el catalan sea más importante que el castellano, o que la gente se castigue por hablar castellano, o que se diga a la gente que denuncie a los tendederos que no tengan los letreros escritos en catalán, o cualquier otra sandez en este hilo mencionada, porque yo no lo veo.

Panja, if this article is written in English, this does not mean it is objective.


----------



## Fernando

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> *Artículo 35. Derechos lingüísticos en el ámbito de la enseñanza*
> 
> 2. Los alumnos tienen derecho a recibir la enseñanza en catalán en la enseñanza no universitaria.



And the right to receive Spanish?


----------



## natasha2000

Fernando said:
			
		

> And the right to receive Spanish?


 
Lee lo que sigue y no saques las frases de su contexto. Para los que les da pereza leer todo lo que he escrito, he subrayado las frases claves.

Se agradecen los comentarios de los que leen todo lo que he escrito.


----------



## Fernando

I have read it all. I repeat it: Where is the right to receive the teaching in Spanish?


----------



## Xerinola

Hola a todos,
Quizá llegue un poco tarde a la discusión...pero hay algunas cosas que me gustaría decir como catalana-española.
Supongo que es sabido por todos que este tema es muy sensible, por lo que se tiene que ir con cuidado al hacer afirmaciones o negaciones categóricas. 
Por favor, expresad vuestra opinión libremente pero hacedlo cautelosamente, porqué es un tema que está demasiado machacado por todo el mundo y esto duele (duele de verdad en el alma), duele ver el odio que se está creando contra los catalanes a partir de "estas afirmaciones categóricas" que se han ido haciendo a lo largo de los 25 años que estoy en el mundo. Lazarus no va por ti, tú simplemente has formulado una pregunta de un texto que habías leído, sé que no hay intención de ofender. 
De verdad que se me han caído muchísimas lágrimas escuchando las cosas que se dicen de nosotros. Básicamente porqué son mentiras demasiado gordas y me sabe muy mal que esta sea la impresión que damos a fuera de España y en España mismo (por supuesto).

La REALIDAD (lingüística, social, política...) de Catalunya es una cosa que si no has estado ahi, si no la conoces ni has convivido con su gente es IMPOSIBLE de conocer o entender.
Vivimos en Catalunya, que forma parte de España. Y somos ESPAÑOLES. Lo repito ESPAÑOLES pero también somos catalanes. NO es que tengamos dos nacionalidades (ni mucho menos) formamos parte de España. Lo que sí que compartimos son 2 realidades lingüísticas: la española y la catalana. 
Hablamos dos lenguas, somos bilingües (igual que otros países que comparten lengua). Y yo creo que el hecho de que un país tenga más de una lengua, lo enriquece en lugar de empobrecerlo. Tendríamos que ser más prácticos, yo quiero una España multicultural y plural. ¿Dónde está el problema?
Por favor, el castellano ni está suprimido (me parece muy fuerte que alguien haya podido escribir esto...¡qué ignorancia y qué falta de información!) ni espero que nunca lo esté. El español es también mi lengua, es muy importante para mi y me parece que esto lo comparten la mayoría de catalanes. Lo que pasa es que además del castellano también hablo catalán, que es la lengua con la que hablo con mi familia y con cualquier persona que lo hable. Quien no sabe catalán, pues nada, cambio al castellano rápidamente (que esto si lo tenemos, cambiamos super rápido el chip) y listos! Ni me significa un trauma ni me molesto con la persona que no lo habla. Espero que esto quede claro.

Lo que queremos es proteger el catalán para que no se pierda. ¿Hay alguien que quiera que se pierda una lengua? Desde la Generalitat, se buscan herramientas que ayuden a conservarla. ¿Hay algo malo en esto? 
Por supuesto y me repito, queremos conservar en catalán pero NO Y NUNCA en detrimento del castellano, sino a la par con él.

Todos los catalanes de este foro estaremos encantados de responder TODAS las preguntas que tengáis, pero por favor expresaros con respeto.
Y desde Barcelona (aunque soy de Girona) os invito a que vengáis unos días por Catalunya y la conozcáis de mano de un catalán (con mucho gusto lo haré y seguro que betulina también, ¿verdad?)

Saludos y perdonad por la parrafada que os he metido...!
Xerinola.


----------



## Tape2Tape

Just to add my _two penn'orth_..

Last time I was in Barcelona I went to a restaurant where the menu was in Catalan and English only (no Spanish). As my partner and I were speaking Spanish at the table I doubt this was due to my being English..

A previous time I was in BCN with English friends, and after hearing me speaking English and asking for something in Spanish a woman (not a young woman I hasten to add) spoke to me in Catalan only.

I am reliably informed that the Corte Inglés department store in either Girona or Tarragona (I forget which) sells NO childrens' books in Spanish at all.

I also understand (possibly erroneously) that it is far easier to send one's child to an English-speaking school than a Spanish-speaking school in certain areas of Catalonia.

I do think that *bilingualism is a wonderful thing* and that Catalans should be rightly proud of their language which _was_ repressed by Franco. However any policy - whether existing or planned - that seeks to restrict or limit the use or learning of Spanish is no better than Franco's oppressive tactic of repressing Catalan and other local languages. And a person who chooses not to speak a language that he was educated in (this goes for any Catalan who was of school age before the death of the dictator) to another person who addresses him or her in that language is either rude or arrogant or both. If an Englishman/American asks me a question in English on the streets of Madrid (even though I might think he should have made an attempt at Spanish - the national language like-it-or-lump-it -) and I proudly considered that, being in Spain rather than an English-speaking country, I should speak to him in a language he probably wouldn't understand rather than in the language I had been educated in.. well.. that would be arrogance to the nth degree.

Please feel free to correct any of my information if it is wrong.

No disrespect to Catalans and Catalan-speakers, but the pig-headed "screw the Spanish and their language" minority (I hope they are a minority) really get my goat, as they want Catalan in Catalonia to repress Spanish the same way Franco repressed Catalan during the dictatorship. 

How do you say "two wrongs don't make a right" in _Catalá_?


----------



## natasha2000

Me parece inceíble que esto pase en un país que se supone que es un país democrático. A mí me duele el alma viendo a los catalanes como se defienden y justifican por algo que se supone que es su derecho en un país democrático.



> I have read it all. I repeat it: Where is the right to receive the teaching in Spanish?


 
¿Y dónde pone que no lo tienen?


----------



## betulina

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> AFAIK that obligation is already part of the previous "statut" (as the obligation to know Spanish and the right to use it is part of the current Spanish Constitution as well).



No, Dr. Quizá, en el anterior no había esta obligación, pero tu respuesta responde a la pregunta de Fernando:



> Where is the right to receive the teaching in Spanish?



En la Constitución, que también vale para nosotros.


----------



## natasha2000

Tape2Tape....

Has anyone said here that Catalonia and each and every person living here are perfect? Can you say this for your country and youtr people? Or can this say ansy Spaniard for his language and people? I cannot. There are true bastards in Serbia. And in every country and every people there are some SOB's, wouldn't you agree?

So, I really believe you that everything happened to you, really happened. I myself, met one Catalan chauvinist, and I was like... Wow, what this guy is talking to me? But I also met many other Spanish chauvinists, too. And I still do not think that all Spanish people are chauvinists. I am sorry that this happened to you, and I think you just had a bad luck, and not enough time to see the things in their real colors.

I think that if you want to see the things like they are, you have to spend more time in one place. Why do you think I have any interest in defending Catalans? I am not even Spanish. As a matter of fact, I do not feel as if I am defending them, but I am defending the truth. The same way I act when I hear some exagerated and fobic statements from them. Because the truth is always somewhere in between.


----------



## Fernando

Since I agree with all your post, I only will refer to something I disagree.



			
				Xerinola said:
			
		

> Lo que queremos es proteger el catalán para que no se pierda.



Catalan is not to be lost. I can not understand this "fortress thought".



			
				Xerinola said:
			
		

> ¿Hay alguien que quiera que se pierda una lengua?



Not me.



			
				Xerinola said:
			
		

> Desde la Generalitat, se buscan herramientas que ayuden a conservarla. ¿Hay algo malo en esto?



It is bad when the tools are axes and saws.


----------



## Fernando

betulina said:
			
		

> En la Constitución, que también vale para nosotros.



Agreed, but the women's rights are also in Spanish Const. and for some reason it has been decided to include it in Estatuto.


----------



## natasha2000

Estatuto de Cataluña

First inform yourselves, then discuss.

I am aware that some of you won't like everytihing written here. Believe me, many Catalans neither. But after reading it, we can discuss things having knowledge based on facts and not on hear-say.


----------



## betulina

Hi Tape2Tape,

Permíteme que te hable en castellano, que seguro que lo entiendes y me va mejor que el inglés para expresarme claramente.

A ver, tus dos experiencias en un restaurante y con una mujer en la calle, como comprenderás, no reflejan la sociedad catalana en su globalidad. Asimismo, yo te podría hacer una lista de restaurantes en que no había menús en catalán, o sea que por ahí no vamos a ninguna parte.

El Corte Inglés es una empresa privada y vende lo que quiere. si no lo encuentras ahí, te vas al lado y peor para ellos.



			
				Tape2Tape said:
			
		

> I do think that *bilingualism is a wonderful thing* and that Catalans should be rightly proud of their language which _was_ repressed by Franco. However any policy - whether existing or planned - that seeks to restrict or limit the use or learning of Spanish is no better than Franco's oppressive tactic of repressing Catalan and other local languages.
> 
> No disrespect to Catalans and Catalan-speakers, but the pig-headed "screw the Spanish and their language" minority (I hope they are a minority) really get my goat, as they want Catalan in Catalonia to repress Spanish the same way Franco repressed Catalan during the dictatorship.



Ante todo, decir que este comentario es altamente hiriente. Aún no sé quién ha hablado de reprimir la enseñanza del castellano y mucho de menos de hacer lo que hizo Franco con el catalán. (Bueno, sí sé quién lo ha dicho (me refiero a un personaje público, nadie de aquí), y no sabéis cómo duele esto, como ha dicho muy bien Xerinola.)
Por favor, absteneros de hacer comentarios de esta índole. Sólo queremos que el catalán y el castellano convivan con igualdad, que se puedan usar las dos lenguas en los mismos ámbitos. Esto no es reprimir al castellano, si no es para alguien que quiera que el castellano sea la lengua dominante y que pierda "centímetros".


----------



## Xerinola

*Catalan is not to be lost. I can not understand this "fortress thought.*
Sí Fernando, una lengua minoritaria si no se protege, si no se cuida y si no se incentiva, se pierde. Ha pasado con muchas lenguas. Y entiendo que no entiendas esto. 

*It is bad when the tools are axes and saws.* ¿A qué te refieres? Puedes decir que las herramientas no te gustan A TI, q tú lo harías de otra manera...Evitemos expresiones exageradas.Dime, Fernando, qué herramientas no te gustan? Lo hablamos.

Saludos.
X:


----------



## María Archs

Hola a todos:

Pienso es una pena caigamos en las manipulaciones políticas y que la prensa no sea objetiva y ejerza su primordial función que es la de informar sin tomar partido. Pero por desgracia, al parecer no es así.

En Cataluña, los oriundos siempre han hablado catalán. En Galicia, gallego; en el País Vasco, euskera; en Valencia, valenciano....

Y todo este cebamiento sobre Cataluña ha surgido a raíz del Estatuto. Un Estatuto que no pedía nada que otras comunidades, como la valenciana, hubiera pedido con anterioridad, como la financiación autonómica y otras competencias forales y autonómicas.

En cuanto al idioma del catalán, el nuevo estatuto, sólo ratifica lo que anteriormente estaba prescrito constitucionalmente. No es ninguna novedad. ¿De qué nos sorprendemos?

A mi me gustó mucho una frase de Miquel Roca del CIU, hace muchos años, que decía: "Catalanes, no son sólo los que han nacido en Cataluña. Catalanes son todos los que trabajan y viven en Cataluña y ayudan a engrandecer esta comunidad".

Cataluña es una comunidad que acoge a muchos emigrantes de todas las partes de España. Políticamente sería un error no contar con ellos en las elecciones pues sus votos suman un alto porcentaje.

Lo que cabría preguntarse es porque grandes empresas nacionales (de origen no catalán) e internacionales están inscritas allí en el Registro Mercantil y por qué apoyan tanto la autofinanciación autonómica (tendrían su propia Hacienda, claro está) así como un Poder Judicial propio. La respuesta es bien sencilla: El mundo no lo mueve la política sino la economía. Y de conseguir estos propósitos, no serían los ciudadanos los que saldrían favorecidos sino esas empresas que tendrían mayores desgravaciones fiscales, leyes a sus medidas y por lo tanto obtendrían mayores beneficios. Por suerte, los ciudadanos, no son tan tontos y cuando se hizo el Referéndum... la afluencia a las urnas no fue tan masiva como se esperaba.

Betulina, no habla como política, ni como fanática. Habla como ciudadana catalana y su sentir de proteger sus raíces y su cultura propia, que le viene de herencia, porque ama a su tierra. Seguramente sus primeras palabras las dijo en catalán y cuando entró en la guardería o en el colegio, no tendría ni idea del castellano. Esto suele pasar en los pueblos pequeños del interior. Los niños entran en el colegio sin saber castellano y si estos niños hacen el esfuerzo de aprender castellano..., lo mismo, lo mismo, pueden hacer los niños castellanoparlantes. Son las mismas barreras tanto para unos como para otros. 

Pero ante todo pienso no se puede hablar de catalanes, vascos, gallegos, valencianos.... sin conocer la historia del actual Estado Español. Porque España existe desde el reinado de Felipe II, Rey de Castilla y Aragón, que abolió los fueros y unificó su reino bajo uno solo: España. 

Las Comunidades Autónomas reivindican ese pasado histórico y su propia entidad. ¿Por qué a todas las españolas, en el exterior, se nos identifica con peineta, castañuelas y un traje de "faralaes" cuando no tenemos ni idea de bailar una sevillana o entonar una canción en flamenco?

También opino este fenómeno no se da sólo en España. Que, por ejemplo, en el Reino Unido también tienen este tipo de problemas con Gales, Escocia e Irlanda del Norte. O Bélgica entre valones y flamencos. Y nos guste o no... Europa se está desfragmentando en pequeños países. Se dividió la URSS, Checoslovaquia, Yugoslavia.... ¿Quién será el próximo?

El colonialismo y los grandes imperios.... pertenecen al pasado y todos los actuales problemas que acontecen hoy en el mundo, sobre todo en Oriente Próximo, son secuelas de ese imperialismo occidental al mover sus fronteras e interviniendo en una cultura tan distinta a la nuestra ¡Bonito legado dejamos! 

    Por cierto, esta mañana viendo las noticias en el televisor, en un pueblo de Castilla (que ahora no me acuerdo de su nombre, para variar) han sido enterradas 70 personas desaparecidas y asesinadas durante la Guerra Civil Española por los franquistas. ¿Sabéis qué bandera portaban los familiares? La Republicana: Roja, amarilla y violeta.

Un saludo a todos sin malos rollos

María

PD: Por cierto, mi abuelo paterno era de Vilafranca del Penedés, pero el resto somos todos valencianos.


----------



## Fernando

María Archs said:
			
		

> Por cierto, esta mañana viendo las noticias en el televisor, en un pueblo de Castilla (que ahora no me acuerdo de su nombre, para variar) han sido enterradas 70 personas desaparecidas y asesinadas durante la Guerra Civil Española por los franquistas. ¿Sabéis qué bandera portaban los familiares? La Republicana: Roja, amarilla y violeta.



Am I the only one I can not see the relationship with the topic?


----------



## María Archs

Fernando said:
			
		

> Am I the only one I can not see the relationship with the topic?


 
Tiene la relación de que Cataluña es bastión de los republicanos... y que tiene esa herencia y ese arraigo republicano. Que en otras comunidades autómomas, como la mía, Valencia, los oriundos poseemos ese arraigo republicano, pero aceptando lo que la historia nos impuso y lo que la actual democracia dicta. Y que no somos los únicos... Que hablamos de Cataluña pero somos muchos más los que compartimos ese sentir y no vivimos en Cataluña. Primordialmente, y como mínimo, otro idioma distinto al castellano. 

Saludos

María.


----------



## maxiogee

Surely using the Republican flag only re-opens old wounds on both sides. Surely the Republic has been achieved now? Why must Civil Wars be re-fought after they end? We do the same in Ireland - it is upsetting and futile.


----------



## Fernando

I will still try to speak in English, since I hope some English speakers will be able to tell us their opinion.



			
				Xerinola said:
			
		

> Sí Fernando, una lengua minoritaria si no se protege, si no se cuida y si no se incentiva, se pierde. Ha pasado con muchas lenguas. Y entiendo que no entiendas esto.



That happens with non-written languages, spoken by a handful of speakers. All languages are minoritaries (except English and, possibly, Chinese).



			
				Xerinola said:
			
		

> *It is bad when the tools are axes and saws.* ¿A qué te refieres? Puedes decir que las herramientas no te gustan A TI, q tú lo harías de otra manera...Evitemos expresiones exageradas.Dime, Fernando, qué herramientas no te gustan? Lo hablamos.



Tools I dislike (just the two last in the media):

1) The model "Catalan with Spanish in a secondary role" is almost the only one. As the father who got the favourable sentence in the Supreme Court states, it is almost impossible to your child to study "Spanish with Catalan in a secondary role".

2) Catalan Government is taking NO Catalan writers writing in Spanish to Frankfort.

http://es.news.yahoo.com/01082006/4/cerca-200-autores-catalan-participaran-feria-frankfurt-2007.html


----------



## heidita

Fernando said:
			
		

> Am I the only one I can not see the relationship with the topic?


 
Eso digo yo. ¿Qué tiene que ver?


----------



## natasha2000

Fernando said:
			
		

> Catalan Government is taking NO Catalan writers writing in Spanish to Frankfort.
> 
> http://es.news.yahoo.com/01082006/4/cerca-200-autores-catalan-participaran-feria-frankfurt-2007.html


 
JA JA
You obviously didn't read the link you gave here.
This is the second parragraph in YOUR text:



> El conseller de Cultura, Ferran Mascarell, que hoy presentó el calendario de preparación de la feria, que en 2007 tendrá a la cultura catalana como invitada de honor, reiteró que en Frankfurt estarán presentes "*no sólo los autores catalanes que escriben en catalán sino también aquellos que lo hacen en castellano*", aunque éstos últimos acudirán de la mano de sus editores.


----------



## María Archs

heidita said:
			
		

> Eso digo yo. ¿Qué tiene que ver?


 
Se lo he contestado antes a Fernando. Pero te lo contesto a ti también.
Antes del año 1936 Cataluña había conseguido recuperar algunas leyes forales con la República que después del años 1939 fueron abolidas de nuevo. Sólo perduró ( y no sé si alguno más) que los matrimonios seguirían aplicando el régimen de separación de bienes gananciales. 

Saludos 

María


----------



## pickypuck

María Archs said:
			
		

> Hola a todos:
> 
> En Cataluña, los oriundos siempre han hablado catalán. En Galicia, gallego; en el País Vasco, euskera; en Valencia, valenciano....


 
Yo tenía entendido que en la Comunidad Valenciana hay comarcas que siempre han sido castellanohablantes. En cuanto al País Vasco hay provincias, como Álava, en las que no se habla euskera desde hace siglos, si alguna vez llegó hasta allí el idioma. Asociar idioma y territorio es un error desde mi punto de vista. 

En cuanto a la tradición republicana... creo que muchos se han apuntado al carro hace dos días. Es simplemente mi parecer.

¡Olé!


----------



## pickypuck

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> JA JA
> EDIT:
> You obviously didn't read the link you gave here.
> This is the second parragraph in YOUR text:


 
Lo que pasa es que sólo habrá subvenciones públicas para los que escriben en lengua catalana. Yo ahí ni pincho ni corto. Si los escritores catalanes en lengua española o la ciudadanía no está de acuerdo (o si lo está), ya sabrán a quién votar y a quién no en las próximas elecciones de noviembre.

¡Olé!


----------



## María Archs

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Yo tenía entendido que en la Comunidad Valenciana hay comarcas que siempre han sido castellanohablantes. En cuanto al País Vasco hay provincias, como Álava, en las que no se habla euskera desde hace siglos, si alguna vez llegó hasta allí el idioma. Asociar idioma y territorio es un error desde mi punto de vista.
> 
> En cuanto a la tradición republicana... creo que muchos se han apuntado al carro hace dos días. Es simplemente mi parecer.
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
Comarcas, no. Algunos pueblos lindantes con Murcia, sí. 
Pero eso pasa en todas las regiones. Tú te vas al sur de Tarragona y no los distingues de uno del norte de Castellón.

Saludos

María


----------



## natasha2000

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Lo que pasa es que sólo habrá subvenciones públicas para los que escriben en lengua catalana. Yo ahí ni pincho ni corto. Si los escritores catalanes en lengua española o la ciudadanía no está de acuerdo (o si lo está), ya sabrán a quién votar y a quién no en las próximas elecciones de noviembre.
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
Bueno, a mi me parece lógico, si la Generalitat destina una cierta cantidad de dinero para promover EL CATALÁN. Si yo escribo en castellano, o inglés, o alemán, yo no promuevo el catalán, sino el idioma en que escribo. Si eso hiciera cuaquier otro gobierno, pasaría desapercibido. Pero si es el gobierno catalán... Venga, a por ellos entonces, da igual si tenemos razón o no. Me parece indignante.


----------



## Xerinola

_That happens with non-written languages, spoken by a handful of speakers. All languages are minoritaries (except English and, possibly, Chinese)._ 
ESTO ES LO QUE TÚ CREES. LA DEFINICIÓN DE LENGUA MINORITARIA POR LO QUE VEO ES BASTANTE SUBJETIVA. NO ESTOY DE ACUERDO CON LO QUE DICES, PERO ES TÚ OPINIÓN.

_1) The model "Catalan with Spanish in a secondary role" is almost the only one. As the father who got the favourable sentence in the Supreme Court states, it is almost impossible to your child to study "Spanish with Catalan in a secondary role". _
ESTO ES MENTIRA. DEBERÍAS PASARTE UNOS DÍAS POR CATALUNYA Y VISITAR LAS ESCUELAS. TE REPITO: SE ESTUDIA CASTELLANO Y CATALÁN POR IGUAL. A VER, ¿ACASO TE PIENSAS QUE NO QUEREMOS ESTUDIAR CASTELLANO O QUÉ? ES QUE NO ENTIENDO TU INSISTENCIA EN ESTE TEMA. APRENDEMOS ESPAÑOL COMO TÚ LO HAS APRENDIDO Y COMO LO HACEN TODOS LOS ESPAÑOLES. Y ASÍ SEGUIRÁ.

_2) Catalan Government is taking NO Catalan writers writing in Spanish to Frankfort._
_http://es.news.yahoo.com/01082006/4/cerca-200-autores-catalan-participaran-feria-frankfurt-2007.html_
EN LA FERIA ESTARÁN NO SÓLO LOS ESCRITORES CATALANES QUE ESCRIBEN EN CATALÁN, TAMBIÉN LOS ESCRITORES CATALANES QUE ESCRIBEN EN CASTELLANO, QUE HAY MUCHOS POR CIERTO. ¿CUÁL ES EL PROBLEMA FERNANDO?


----------



## pickypuck

María Archs said:
			
		

> Comarcas, no. Algunos pueblos lindantes con Murcia, sí.
> Pero eso pasa en todas las regiones. Tú te vas al sur de Tarragona y no los distingues de uno del norte de Castellón.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> María


 
Bueno, los mapas lingüísticos que he visto de la lengua catalana en valencia la verdad es que no dicen que sean sólo unos pueblos colindantes con Murcia. Pero eso es lo de menos. Simplemente digo que asociar oriundo de un lugar con idioma es un error porque no ocurre así. 
Yo sí distinguiría a uno del sur de Tarragona con uno del norte de Castellón, ya que yo veo individuos y no colectividades asociadas al territorio. Pero claro, esto son cosas pickypuckianas  

¡Olé!


----------



## ampurdan

First of all, it's surprising to see how much interest is aroused around the world by the short stretch of land where Catalan is spoken. Since it's where I live, I’d like many people found it a nice place to visit. I'm glad to see also the amount of concern expressed in this international forum about the linguistic lot of the people who inhabited it.
I’m a Catalan speaker. When people talk to me in Spanish, I talk to them in Spanish. I’ve never really cared that much about the language in which products were labelled, advertising is made or the menu in a restaurant is written, though I appreciate to read and listen to it also in Catalan. And I say “also” because without the civic and political democratic struggle, I would have considered it a miracle to read anything in Catalan today. Thirty years ago, Catalan hadn’t come yet into the market and the State and the companies just laughed at anyone’s attempt to address them in this “yokel”, “petite bourgeoise” or “anti-Spanish” language (those are basically the three main complexes that weighs heavily on Catalans, and more specifically on Catalan speakers in Catalonia, I am not that acquainted with the situation in Comunitat Valenciana, the Balearic Islands and the other places where Catalan is spoken). On the other hand, I think that Spanish speaking in Catalonia bears its own “complexes”, due to two somehow opposing, somehow confluent phenomena: the Madrid-centrelized rule and the immigration into Catalonia from other parts of Spain during the XX century. In general terms, both Spanish-speakers and Catalan-speakers of Catalonia feel Catalan and Spanish. However, one can feel more Spanish than Catalan, more Catalan than Spanish, as Spanish as Catalan, no Spanish at all or no Catalan at all, without running into contradiction.

Aproximately from the times when Madrid was made the capital of the Spanish Monarchy, the Catalan language, along with the Catalan self-government, has found great detractors there. As a people against an unwanted King, Catalans were at least once defeated in 1714, and from nineteenth century on, some Spanish policies have implied a Catalan “national humiliation”. This situation has lead some Catalans to want the independence from Spain. Others, just want more self-government. The majority of Catalans agree that Catalonia is a nation, regardless of the fact that it is also a part of Spain.

In Madrid and in other parts of Spain, there has always been concern upon the risk of secession in Catalonia. IMO, some people seem to care too much about the greatness of the Spanish nation. I mean, the kind of people for whom the British Gilbraltar must always be a priority in the political agenda. They are nationalists, even when many times they do not call themselves so. I mean, the kind of nationalists who lead Europe into WWI. That’s always a risk in which a nationalist policy may fall into. The Catalan government is not free from doing likewise. 

Regardless of the question whether Catalonia is a nation or not and whether Catalonia wants to be independent from Spain or not, we should ask ourselves whether we want a public linguistic policy. Catalans want to protect Catalan, while they show no such preocupation about Spanish. Not all of them, obviously. Some people in the right-wing party “Partido Popular” and a recently created slighltly left-wing party feel that we have gone “too far”. They think that our politicians make a demagogic use of the catalanism to obtain our votes, so he who shows more catalanism obtains more votes from the voters, regardless of the “real problems” of the people (even though these parties do not tend to specify which problems are these, they curiously concentrate in the fake ones). So they want no public promotion of Catalan and the right of every child to have an education in Spanish (they do not defend the right of every child to have an education in Arab, which is also spoken by many children in Catalonia). My opinion is that, since other languages are supported by their governments, it is not that bad that ours does likewise with Catalan. I certainly don’t want it to forbidden anyone to speak any language, but that does simply not happen in Catalonia.

Stores might be fined for not labelling in Catalan, but they won’t be for using Spanish. This is quite different.

Separation of children in school because of the language their parents want them to learn creates more division in the society. So, the choice here is counterproductive. Another issue is how many hours should be reserved to one language and the other.

 But all these little things are quite boring for someone who does not really live in Catalonia, that’s why I wondered how could they rise so interest outside of it… And Xerionola has offered me an answer:




			
				Xerinola said:
			
		

> Y somos ESPAÑOLES.





			
				Xerinola said:
			
		

> Lo repito ESPAÑOLES pero también somos catalanes.




That’s what it is really all about.


----------



## pickypuck

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Bueno, a mi me parece lógico, si la Generalitat destina una cierta cantidad de dinero para promover EL CATALÁN. Si yo escribo en castellano, o inglés, o alemán, yo no promuevo el catalán, sino el idioma en que escribo. Si eso hiciera cuaquier otro gobierno, pasaría desapercibido. Pero si es el gobierno catalán... Venga, a por ellos entonces, da igual si tenemos razón o no. Me parece indignante.


 
La crítica es que la feria está dedicada a la cultura catalana. En esta cultura también entraría la lengua castellana y aunque la Generalitat promueva la lengua catalana también debería subvencionar a los escritores en lengua castellana porque forman parte de la cultura catalana. Al fin y al cabo es la lengua materna de la mitad de los catalanes. Esa parece ser la crítica. Como te digo, a mí plin, soy Ordoñez-Dominguín  

¡Olé!


----------



## natasha2000

pickypuck said:
			
		

> La crítica es que la feria está dedicada a la cultura catalana. En esta cultura también entraría la lengua castellana y aunque la Generalitat promueva la lengua catalana también debería subvencionar a los escritores en lengua castellana porque forman parte de la cultura catalana. Al fin y al cabo es la lengua materna de la mitad de los catalanes. Esa parece ser la crítica. Como te digo, a mí plin, soy Ordoñez-Dominguín
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
Ya... A mí personalmente, esa crítica no tiene sentido alguno. La lengua castellana está promovida más que suficientemente por la parte del gobierno español. ¿Hace falta de verdad que lo promuevan también los gobiernos regionales? Creo que la crítica no viene con ninguna base sólida, sino sólo por un puro dese de hacer la puñeta. Nada más.


----------



## Tape2Tape

betulina said:
			
		

> Hi Tape2Tape,
> 
> *Sólo queremos que el catalán y el castellano convivan con igualdad, que se puedan usar las dos lenguas en los mismos ámbitos.* Esto no es reprimir al castellano, si no es para alguien que quiera que el castellano sea la lengua dominante y que pierda "centímetros".


 
Así que pensamos igual. Si lees bien lo que he escrito verás que estuve hablando de una *minoría *(o así espero) que insisten en descriminar y negar los derechos de hijos padres afincados en Cataluña una enseñanza en castellano. Sí sé lo que dice la ley pero tambien sé que "se hace el sueco" en aplicar este ley de algo de castellano. 

Aprecio todo los comentarios de todos y no escribo con animo de ofender. 

Pero creo sinceramente que a veces *una sección de la sociedad (o política ) catalan* (no he dicho todo los catalanes, ni siquera he dicho la mayoría - ojo) se pasa tres pueblos y no es una manera de buscar igualdad entre los dos idiomas oficiales de Cataluña de quitar importancia al idioma castellano que es uno de los idiomas más "universales" del mundo. No me parece nada mal que el catalán sea asignatura obligatoria en las aulas catalanas, y quizás nos estan "vendiendo la burra" que los nacionalistas quieren romper España para que no nos fijamos en problemas mucho mas serios de ambito nacional, pero lo que pase con minorías ruidosas - como los veinte hooligans en un multitud de 3,000 hinchas en un partido de football - la gente se fija en ellos y no en los demás.

No se como decir* "chip on their shoulder"* en castellano, pero creo que algunos catalanes *ALGUNOS* - una minoría creo - se sienten todavía muy pero muy heridos por algo que pasó hace tiempo ya. Mira, los Nazis alemanes mataron a mí abuelo pero eso no impedió que años más tarde mi abuela pudo viajar a Alemania y apreciar que los alemanes y Alemania de ahora son muy diferentes de los de antaño.

Tambien tengo que reconocer lo que dijó natasha2000 que hay cabrones en todas partes, en Inglaterra hay unos cuantos y no faltan en cada partido político. Tambien creo que la derecha en España tipo Jimenez Losantos se han pasado tambien en este paranoia anti-Catalan, pero a veces los politicos catalanes (ALGUNOS!!) hacen un flaco favor a su gente en el ambito nacional (perdon - español)..

Hay que decir que de Cataluña solo conozco a BCN - una ciudad preciosa - pero mis tres viajes hacía allí no han podido despejar la fantasma de los topicos de los catalanes que me han enseñado aquí en Madrid.

Sin embargo reconozco que la mayoría de catalanes que he conocído AQUÍ (en Madrid) han sido gente culta y respetuosa (salvo hablando del futból claro!).. por supuesto no he tenido el placer de conocer ningun político catalán de ningun partido - yo solo pido a todos ¡¡RESPETO!! ¡Y menos odio!


----------



## natasha2000

pickypuck said:
			
		

> La crítica es que la feria está dedicada a la cultura catalana. En esta cultura también entraría la lengua castellana y aunque la Generalitat promueva la lengua catalana también debería subvencionar a los escritores en lengua castellana porque forman parte de la cultura catalana. Al fin y al cabo es la lengua materna de la mitad de los catalanes. Esa parece ser la crítica. Como te digo, a mí plin, soy Ordoñez-Dominguín
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
Además, hay tantas ferias de libros en Cataluña, una de ellos muy famosa Sant Jordi, y en todas hay libros tanto en español como en catalán. Pero claro, en esa se favorece catalán... Y eso es el dedo en la llaga de algunos por aquí...


----------



## Fernando

To natasha:

You obviously read what you wanted to read:

"El conseller de Cultura, Ferran Mascarell, que hoy presentó el calendario de preparación de la feria, que en 2007 tendrá a la cultura catalana como invitada de honor, reiteró que en Frankfurt estarán presentes "no sólo los autores catalanes que escriben en catalán sino también aquellos que lo hacen en castellano", *aunque éstos últimos acudirán de la mano de sus editores.*".


----------



## natasha2000

Tape2Tape said:
			
		

> Así que pensamos igual. Si lees bien lo que he escrito verás que estuve hablando de una *minoría *(o así espero) que insisten en descriminar y negar los derechos de hijos padres afincados en Cataluña una enseñanza en castellano. Sí sé lo que dice la ley pero tambien sé que "se hace el sueco" en aplicar este ley de algo de castellano.
> 
> Aprecio todo los comentarios de todos y no escribo con animo de ofender.
> 
> Pero creo sinceramente que a veces *una sección de la sociedad (o política ) catalan* (no he dicho todo los catalanes, ni siquera he dicho la mayoría - ojo) se pasa tres pueblos y no es una manera de buscar igualdad entre los dos idiomas oficiales de Cataluña de quitar importancia al idioma castellano que es uno de los idiomas más "universales" del mundo. No me parece nada mal que el catalán sea asignatura obligatoria en las aulas catalanas, y quizás nos estan "vendiendo la burra" que los nacionalistas quieren romper España para que no nos fijamos en problemas mucho mas serios de ambito nacional, pero lo que pase con minorías ruidosas - como los veinte hooligans en un multitud de 3,000 hinchas en un partido de football - la gente se fija en ellos y no en los demás.
> 
> No se como decir* "chip on their shoulder"* en castellano, pero creo que algunos catalanes *ALGUNOS* - una minoría creo - se sienten todavía muy pero muy heridos por algo que pasó hace tiempo ya. Mira, los Nazis alemanes mataron a mí abuelo pero eso no impedió que años más tarde mi abuela pudo viajar a Alemania y apreciar que los alemanes y Alemania de ahora son muy diferentes de los de antaño.
> 
> Tambien tengo que reconocer lo que dijó natasha2000 que hay cabrones en todas partes, en Inglaterra hay unos cuantos y no faltan en cada partido político. Tambien creo que la derecha en España tipo Jimenez Losantos se han pasado tambien en este paranoia anti-Catalan, pero a veces los politicos catalanes (ALGUNOS!!) hacen un flaco favor a su gente en el ambito nacional (perdon - español)..
> 
> Hay que decir que de Cataluña solo conozco a BCN - una ciudad preciosa - pero mis tres viajes hacía allí no han podido despejar la fantasma de los topicos de los catalanes que me han enseñado aquí en Madrid.
> 
> Sin embargo reconozco que la mayoría de catalanes que he conocído AQUÍ (en Madrid) han sido gente culta y respetuosa (salvo hablando del futból claro!).. por supuesto no he tenido el placer de conocer ningun político catalán de ningun partido - yo solo pido a todos ¡¡RESPETO!! ¡Y menos odio!


 
Yo no creo que el gobierno catalán siempre esté haciendo lo correcto. Tampoco lo hace el gobierno español, como tampoco cualquier otro gobierno en este mundo. 
Había unas cuantas meteduras de pata enormes y imperdonables por parte de altos directivos políticos, y creo eso les a proporcionado más daño a los catalanes y a Cataluña que cualquier españolista nacionalista. Pero, los políticos son los políticos, y ellos por lo muicho que digan que representan a un pais o el pueblo, no demuestran lo que es este pueblo. Para conocer a un pueblo de verdad, hay que estar allí, junto con ellos.

Razones tienes, yo tambíen pido sólo más respeto, y menos odio.


----------



## María Archs

No se como decir* "chip on their shoulder"* en castellano, 

¿Podría ser *resentido* ?

Saludos

María


----------



## maxiogee

Fernando said:
			
		

> To natasha:
> 
> You obviously read what you wanted to read:
> 
> "El conseller de Cultura, Ferran Mascarell, que hoy presentó el calendario de preparación de la feria, que en 2007 tendrá a la cultura catalana como invitada de honor, reiteró que en Frankfurt estarán presentes "no sólo los autores catalanes que escriben en catalán sino también aquellos que lo hacen en castellano", *aunque éstos últimos acudirán de la mano de sus editores.*".



If private enterprise organisations are prepared to fund (to a satisfactory degree) something, why should officialdom do so?


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:
			
		

> To natasha:
> 
> You obviously read what you wanted to read:
> 
> "El conseller de Cultura, Ferran Mascarell, que hoy presentó el calendario de preparación de la feria, que en 2007 tendrá a la cultura catalana como invitada de honor, reiteró que en Frankfurt estarán presentes "no sólo los autores catalanes que escriben en catalán sino también aquellos que lo hacen en castellano", *aunque éstos últimos acudirán de la mano de sus editores.*".


 
For the record, the Catalan government could have decided who shall and who shall not go, but it delegated the desicion into the cultural instituitons and the editorials. The former will designate writters in Catalan, the latter, writters in Spanish.


----------



## Fernando

Because officialdom supports their competence.


----------



## betulina

Tape2Tape said:
			
		

> Pero creo sinceramente que a veces *una sección de la sociedad (o política ) catalan* (no he dicho todo los catalanes, ni siquera he dicho la mayoría - ojo) se pasa tres pueblos y no es una manera de buscar igualdad entre los dos idiomas oficiales de Cataluña de quitar importancia al idioma castellano que es uno de los idiomas más "universales" del mundo.


Es que yo aún no he entendido cómo se quiere quitar importancia al castellano.  Pedir que el catalán se utilice por igual no me parece ninguna acción en contra del castellano. No sé... Lo de las escuelas, bueno, ya se ha hablado anteriormente, pero aquí nadie se queda sin estudiar castellano. De hecho, ¿por qué quisiéramos perder esta riqueza? ¡Nos viene la mar de bien! Pero también es una riqueza para los castellanoparlantes tener una educación en catalán, ya que, como dije unos posts atrás, es la única manera de que consigan un buen dominio del idioma. ¿Que no quieren? Pues, no sé, si se quieren quedar con sólo hablar castellano... ahí sí que ya tenemos una visión de las cosas que no me lo puedo ni explicar.



> No se como decir* "chip on their shoulder"* en castellano, pero creo que algunos catalanes *ALGUNOS* - una minoría creo - se sienten todavía muy pero muy heridos por algo que pasó hace tiempo ya.


Yo desde aquí no percibo esto en absoluto. Lo que percibo es un cabreo con algunos políticos españoles actuales. Si alguien asimila los españoles con Franco es que tiene un problema muy gordo. Desde luego yo no lo percibo en ningún político catalán actual, la verdad. Está claro que no lo hacen todo perfecto... ¿qué político lo es?  Pero no los veo anclados en el pasado.

Very good post, Ampurdan.


----------



## Fernando

If we had to deal with betulina or Ampurdan, I would not foresee many problems between Catalan (language) policies and Spanish (language) policies.

Unluckily enough we have to deal with Carod-Rovira (that Poland supporter  ), Mas and Maragall.


----------



## natasha2000

Majority of Catalans ARE like Betulina and Ampurdan, and not like Carod.

So, I don't see the problem....


----------



## GenJen54

This thread is starting to wander way off course. It is time we got back to where we started, which was in answering Lazarus' questions about whether Spanish as a language is and/or is not legal or otherwise allowed in Catalonia. 

Thank you.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Majority of Catalans ARE like Betulina and Ampurdan, and not like Carod.



Pues menos mal, porque ya tenemos de sobra con los ataques de megalomanía de Carod, como cuando ERC pretendió que todos los idiomas fuesen oficiales en TODA España (son los mismos que luego dicen que por qué caen mal) lo cual es más propio de encontrar aquí:

http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Carod_Rovira
http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Polaquia

que acá:

http://www.elpais.es/articulo/elpporesp/20050821elpepunac_4/Tes

Con antecedentes de este palo, ¿es extraño que Lazarus haya interpretado el asunto así?


----------



## natasha2000

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Pues menos mal, porque ya tenemos de sobra con los ataques de megalomanía de Carod, como cuando ERC pretendió que todos los idiomas fuesen oficiales en TODA España (son los mismos que luego dicen que por qué caen mal) lo cual es más propio de encontrar aquí:
> 
> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Carod_Rovira
> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Polaquia
> 
> que acá:
> 
> http://www.elpais.es/articulo/elpporesp/20050821elpepunac_4/Tes
> 
> Con antecedentes de este palo, ¿es extraño que Lazarus haya interpretado el asunto así?


 
Yo nunca he identificado un pueblo con sus políticos. Si fuera así, odiaría profundamente a los estadounidenses. Así que, Carod ha dicho y ha hecho muchas sandeces, en un afán de ayudar a Cataluña, pero lo único que ha hecho es hacer ridículo y provocar opiniones erroneas sobre los catalanes en el resto de España. Su comportamento, junto con los ataques constantes de PP han dado como el resultado que muchos españoles no-catalanes se pregunten lo mismo que Lazarus.

Si me he ido off topic, que me borren.
Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Pero del mismo modo el PP va soltando sin parar payasadas que, aunque nadie que no sea de ese sesgado grupo menguante que ya de antemano las acepta como palabra divina se toma en serio, refuerzan con una base banal la postura ridícula de ERC (son tal para cual, en verdad). Como cuando pasaron por la radio cuñas como ésta:

Oir para creer.

Y mientras, a los _normales_ nos pillan en medio del torbellino con temas como el de este hilo  Al menos el rollo del "estatut" está cada vez más lejos y que ahora que el tripartito está quemado sus archienemigos no están tan escocidos y no dan tanto la lata (que la siguen dando y mucho).


----------



## chics

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Ya no se permite a los ciudadanos escoger la lengua[...] .http://www.minutodigital.com/noticias/multascat.htm
> 
> *El PP [...]*http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2005/12/05/espana/1133754316.html
> 
> Ni hay ya centros de enseñanza en castellano, ni misas [...]http://www.elpais.es/articulo/elpporopi/20060219elpepiopi_8/Tes/poco/racionalidad
> 
> ¿Son todos anti-catalanistas y se lo han inventado? ¿Exageran o tergiversan la realidad?


 
Disculpa, Lazarus, que recorte un poco tu mensaje para aligerar el hilo.

Veo que estás en otro país, que te llega información que no puedes contrastar y que sin embargo te preocupa...
Yo sólo te propongo que vayas a Cataluña unos días de vacaciones, puedes escoger mar, montaña o ciudad, según tus aficiones, y compruebes por ti mismo lo que es verdad o no.​


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:
			
		

> If we had to deal with betulina or Ampurdan, I would not foresee many problems between Catalan (language) policies and Spanish (language) policies.
> 
> Unluckily enough we have to deal with Carod-Rovira (that Poland supporter  ), Mas and Maragall.


 
Oh! I don't know about Batulina, but you certainly wouldn't want to deal with me. I could be very problematic indeed if I happened to hold any public office. Then you would miss Mas, Maragall and  maybe even Carod-Rovira. I'd have a hard time overcoming Mr. Acebes and Mr. Zaplana in their prominent friendliness and savoir faire though.


----------



## Samaruc

Como tema de reflexión, no deja de ser curioso que estas controversias existan, sobre todo, fuera de Cataluña y que sean medios de comunicación de fuera de Cataluña los que permanentemente están atizando el fuego.

Creo que más de un medio de comunicación y algún que otro partido político deberían hacer examen de conciencia por la irresponsabilidad gravísima en que están incurriendo, alimentando odios y desencuentros (suponiendo, que quizás sea mucho suponer, que tengan algún tipo de conciencia).


----------



## ampurdan

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Como tema de reflexión, no deja de ser curioso que estas controversias existan, sobre todo, fuera de Cataluña y que sean medios de comunicación de fuera de Cataluña los que permanentemente están atizando el fuego.
> 
> Creo que más de un medio de comunicación y algún que otro partido político deberían hacer examen de conciencia por la irresponsabilidad gravísima en que están incurriendo, alimentando odios y desencuentros (suponiendo, que quizás sea mucho suponer, que tengan algún tipo de conciencia).


 
Estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo. De todas formas, hay que señalar que la política lingüística de las distintas administraciones catalanas ha encontrado siempre oposición en Cataluña, aunque siempre bastante minoritaria (y muy ruidosa).


----------



## Fernando

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Creo que más de un medio de comunicación y algún que otro partido político deberían hacer examen de conciencia por la irresponsabilidad gravísima en que están incurriendo, alimentando odios y desencuentros (suponiendo, que quizás sea mucho suponer, que tengan algún tipo de conciencia).



I totally agree with you. Though probably we are not thinking in the same political party.


----------



## Fernando

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Oh! I don't know about Batulina, but you certainly wouldn't want to deal with me. I could be very problematic indeed if I happened to hold any public office. Then you would miss Mas, Maragall and  maybe even Carod-Rovira. I'd have a hard time overcoming Mr. Acebes and Mr. Zaplana in their prominent friendliness and savoir faire though.



Well, if that makes you happy:

I hate you, Ampurdan. You are a very very bad and radical guy. 

You would probably terminate learning in Spanish, fire civil servants who are not proficient in Catalan, (try) to impose a Catalan-dubbed films share in cinema theaters, fine Spanish-signing, and subsidize extensively productions in Catalan.

Sorry, I have just remembered you would not be able to. All this is yet done. 

Well, you could go one step further and arrest Rajoy when he tried again to have cava in Sant Sadurní.


----------



## betulina

Fernando said:
			
		

> You would probably terminate learning in Spanish, fire civil servants who are not proficient in Catalan, (try) to impose a Catalan-dubbed films share in cinema theaters, fine Spanish-signing, and subsidize extensively productions in Catalan.
> 
> Sorry, I have just remembered you would not be able to. All this is yet done.



Please, enough. Resulta absolutamente frustrante cuando repites una cosa una y otra vez y parece como si hablases con la pared. No creo que todo esto lo hayas comprobado tú mismo personalmente, simplemente porque son mentiras que no reflejan la realidad. O sea que basta de afirmaciones de este tipo. De verdad que duelen en el alma. 
Si se quiere continuar opinando sobre este tema, que sea con conocimiento de causa propio.


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:
			
		

> terminate learning in Spanish


 
Is it just me or some quote is needed here?



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> fire civil servants who are not proficient in Catalan


 Same feeling here. Anyway, could we fire civil servants who are not proficient in Spanish?



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> to impose a Catalan-dubbed films share in cinema theaters


 Is that what you call radical?



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> fine Spanish-signing


 That is simply not true, as stated above. Spanish is not forbidden in Catalonia and never will be. If such thing happened, I would be the first one to complain.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> subsidize extensively productions in Catalan


 As you know, there is so much subsidy...


----------



## Xerinola

Yo también paso de continuar con esto, me parece una falta terrible de cultura y de conocimiento hablar de esta manera. Ya pedimos que "por favor" se hablara de esto con respeto y tolerancia, pero por lo que veo hay quien no lo quiere hacer. Hemos repetido muchas veces que es un tema delicado.Pero bueno...lo dicho: que ya basta, uno siempre es libre de expresar su opinión pero con respeto y sin ánimo de ofender. Si el ánimo de cierta gente era de ofender, se ha conseguido. Mis palabras para esta gente: ignorancia cósmica.
Por cierto, escribiendo lo que se ha escrito queda claro quien es el radical, intolerante y lleno de rabia. Las cosas caen por su propio peso. Sin más.

*Para la gente tolerante y respetuosa:* Seguid preguntando lo que queráis, siempre estamos dispuestos a responder cualquier pregunta que tengáis.

Un saludo.
X:


----------



## Fernando

About (frustrated) try of imposing a Catalan-dubbed share in cinema theaters.

http://www.elpais.es/articulo/catal...Hollywood/elpepiautcat/19990122elpcat_20/Tes/


----------



## Fernando

About terminating learning in Spanish (I think Maragall statement would be enough, if you need more evidence, please let mw know):

http://www.elpais.es/articulo/socie...e/cambiara/elpporsoc/20060202elpepusoc_8/Tes/



> El presidente de la Generalitat, Pasqual Maragall, y la consejera de Educación, Marta Cid, han defendido hoy el modelo de enseñanza en Cataluña, donde la lengua vehicular es el catalán, y han asegurado que "no cambiará", pese al auto del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña (TSJC) que obliga a una escuela de Badalona a escolarizar en castellano a un niño de 7 años y le insta a impartir las cuatro horas semanales de lengua española que establece la ley.


About Generalitat attitude:

- Find the publication in Spanish

http://www.gencat.net/educacio/depart/publica2.htm


----------



## Fernando

About fining for not writing the signs in Catalan:

http://www.danieltercero.net/archivo/2006/03/mas_de_122000_e.html



> Spanish is not forbidden in Catalonia


 I am not saying that.



> and never will be.


 I hope you are right.


----------



## Fernando

About the problems of civil servants in Catalonia. You are right. They are not fired. Only the interinos (people working as civil servants not being real civil servants):

http://oposiciones.bitacoras.com/ar...-exigia-el-catalan-a-funcionarios-de-justicia

http://www.libertaddigital.com/noticias/noticia_1276283607.html


----------



## natasha2000

Fernando said:
			
		

> About (frustrated) try of imposing a Catalan-dubbed share in cinema theaters.
> 
> http://www.elpais.es/articulo/cataluna/CATALUnA/CATALUnA/GOBIERNO_HASTA_1999/exhibidores/auguran/decreto/dejara/Cataluna/peliculas/Hollywood/elpepiautcat/19990122elpcat_20/Tes/


 
Por favor, ¿puedes citar otro periódico aparte de El País y El Mundo? Ya sabemos todos que tipo de artículos pueden aparecer en este tipo de prensa.

Es que ya se hace pesado y un poco coñazo, repitiendo siempre igual... ¿Por qué entonces simplemente no empieces citar directamente a Rajoy y Acebes, para acabar con este juego?


----------



## Fernando

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Por favor, ¿puedes citar otro periódico aparte de El País y El Mundo? Ya sabemos todos que tipo de artículos pueden aparecer en este tipo de la prensa.



I have looked for articles on Catalonia in Pravda and the Wall Street Journal, but I have not been able to find none.

El País, such a rightist, fascist, anti-Catalan newspaper! 



			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Es que ya se hace pesado y un poco coñazo, repitiendo siempre igual... ¿Por qué entonces simplemente no empieZAs A citar directamente a Rajoy y Acebes, para acabar con este juego?



Sorry, I will try to be more funny.

I will propose you a nice game: I quote something, you say something other than "you are a liar" and so on. It is called "razonar".


----------



## natasha2000

Fernando said:
			
		

> I have looked for articles on Catalonia in Pravda and the Wall Street Journal, but I have not been able to find none.
> 
> El País, such a rightist, fascist, anti-Catalan newspaper!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I will try to be more funny.
> 
> I will propose you a nice game: I quote something, you say something other than "you are a liar" and so on. It is called "razonar".


 
Nunca he dicho que eres mentiroso. Eso es lo que piensas, y es tu derecho. Pero sí que eres un coñazo.


----------



## Honeypum

Me resulta un poco dificil meterme en esta discusión, pero lo que sí puedo decir es que tanto El País como El Mundo son diarios de gran circulación en España y puntos de referencia en el exterior. De hecho, en periódicos de Argentina son los únicos que se suelen citar.
Por lo cual, entiendo que las referencias que esos diarios hagan son realistas y fundamentadas.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Me resulta un poco dificil meterme en esta discusión, pero lo que sí puedo decir es que tanto El País como El Mundo son diarios de gran circulación en España y puntos de referencia en el exterior. De hecho, en periódicos de Argentina son los únicos que se suelen citar.
> Por lo cual, entiendo que las referencias que esos diarios hagan son realistas y fundamentadas.



"El mundo" de realista y fundado tiene poco (es impresionante lo que ha degenerado en los últimos dos o tres años) pero "El país" es del grupo PRISA y eso hace que cueste creer que pueda mantener una postura anticatalanista.


----------



## betulina

Bueno, venga, una vez más. Aunque ya cansa.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> About (frustrated) try of imposing a Catalan-dubbed share in cinema theaters.


No veo el "radicalismo" por ninguna parte.



> About terminating learning in Spanish (I think Maragall statement would be enough, if you need more evidence, please let me know)


Mmm... sí, por favor, quisiera ver, de una vez, algún sitio en donde se diga que no se enseña castellano en Catalunya, que no sea el tan sudado y único caso de la escuela de Badalona (que además tampoco era que no siguiese la ley, como dice la consellera en el texto que citas). Gracias.



> About fining for not writing the signs in Catalan.


Oh, uau!! "Fining for not writing signs in Catalan" = "Fining for writing signs in Spanish"!!??  ¿En serio??? Curioso.



> About the problems of civil servants in Catalonia.


Si trabajas en la Administración pública, creo legítimo pedir que se hable mínimamente la(s) lengua(s) del país. En Catalunya y en cualquier otro sitio. El nivel B de catalán para los interinos es el mínimo para poderlo hablar un poco. No se es "proficient" si tienes el nivel B, sólo lo puedes hablar y escribir mínimamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Fernando

betulina said:
			
		

> Bueno, venga, una vez más. Aunque ya cansa..



I am a coñazo, you know. 



			
				betulina said:
			
		

> No veo el "radicalismo" por ninguna parte.



Why forcing the private sector to dub the films in Catalan (or in Assyrian)?

I have no problem if Spanish books are not sold in El Corte Inglés (too bad for ECI). Nobody should teach ECI which books they should sell or not. 



			
				betulina said:
			
		

> Mmm... sí, por favor, quisiera ver, de una vez, algún sitio en donde se diga que no se enseña castellano en Catalunya, que no sea el tan sudado y único caso de la escuela de Badalona (que además tampoco era que no siguiese la ley, como dice la consellera en el texto que citas). Gracias.



If it met the law, explain me why the Supreme Court said otherwise. 

I am not saying (in no way) that "no se enseña castellano en Cataluña". I am saying it is not taught IN Spanish.

The consellera says:

"la lengua vehicular es el catalán" = you are being taught IN Catalan, regardless your mother tongue, and regardless the law, and regardless the Supreme Court.

The Badalona case is simply the only when a father has achieved something (and Generalitat has fought against him, until the Supreme Court).

If the case was upside down, I would like to watch the ERC reaction.



> Oh, uau!! "Fining for not writing signs in Catalan" = "Fining for writing signs in Spanish"!!??  ¿En serio??? Curioso.



Maybe I am a bit dumb but I can not find your (certainly) intelligent remark.

They are fining Correos for not writing the signs in Catalan. I am sure the Catalans do not send letters because they are totally unable to understand 



			
				betulina said:
			
		

> Si trabajas en la Administración pública, creo legítimo pedir que se hable mínimamente la(s) lengua(s) del país.



Well, it depends. I prefer a good judge, not a judge who speaks in my language. Translators are paid for that.

Though I think you have a point, there are thousands of posts in public service when language is far from being a problem (unless you wish is a problem).


----------



## betulina

Fernando said:
			
		

> I am not saying (in no way) that "no se enseña castellano en Cataluña". I am saying it is not taught IN Spanish.



False. Spanish is taught IN Spanish. Like English is taught IN English.


Ya no vale la pena seguir más porque me aburro a mí misma de tanto que me repito. Creo que ha quedado bastante claro lo que pensamos los catalanes y los residentes en Catalunya que hemos respondido, que es lo que principalmente se pedía en el primer post. Hablar desde fuera y siguiendo según qué medios es imposible conocer nuestra realidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Perdido

Me da pena que este hilo haya degenerado con tanta rapidez.  Soy estadounidense, llevo más de un año viviendo en Cataluña, y quisieria entender bien ésta situación.  Es bastante dificil hacerlo porque las discusiones sobre este tema siempre acaban peleas.  ¡Qué lástima!


----------



## Fernando

Yo no he elevado la voz, Betulina. te rogaría que hicieses lo mismo. Según tú El País y El Mundo (entre otros) se dedican a manipular la opinión de los políticos catalanes. Es una vasta conspiración universal que tiene como blanco al idioma catalán.



			
				betulina said:
			
		

> False. Spanish is taught IN Spanish. Like English is taught IN English.



False. Maths are (is?) taught in Catalan. Only in Catalan.

Philosophy is taught in Catalan. Only in Catalan.

Biology is taught in Catalan. Only in Catalan.

Religion is taught in Catalan. Only in Catalan.

Catalan in taught in Catalan. Only in Catalan.

Spanish is (I assumed the teachers are not so dumb) taught in Spanish.

That is what "vehicular" means and that is the center of the discussion.

The models that assumed that signatures (other than Catalan) were taught in Spanish are rare or non existant. For the Generalitat they were no more than "transitory" and indesirable work-in-progress until every teacher speaking in Spanish became proficient in Catalan (or emigrate).

And that is why a father has sued the generalitat and that is why he has won.


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Oh, uau!! "Fining for not writing signs in Catalan" = "Fining for writing signs in Spanish"!!?? ¿En serio??? Curioso.
> 
> Maybe I am a bit dumb but I can not find your (certainly) intelligent remark.


 
Well, you can write the signs in both languages. Nobody will fine you for having them in Spanish. That’s the difference. I think it is not that hard to see, provided that there’s a minimum will to see it. Maybe we should fine for not labelling in Spanish also or perhaps we should stop fining because of these reasons… I don’t know; but the intention is far from forbidding Spanish, it is to strengthen Catalan.

I’ve read the Maragall statement and your quote from “El Pais” (which I consider it a serious newspaper also, Honeypum). I don’t know how this article can provide a basis to say that “learning in Spanish will be terminated”. It explains the Catalan model of “linguistic immersion”, which has been working for the last twenty years or so and which has produced acceptable results, at least in lenguage knowledge. The point is that it’s better not to segregate children because of language. I would like to know more about this particular case of Badalona, but it seems to me that at one point in the curriculum, Spanish was planned to be taught in Spanish. You should take into account that it was a Spanish speaking quarter, this kind of thing does not happen in all schools.

Your “interinos” were not fined either, as it can be read in your links. Perhaps they did not want to learn any Catalan and so they quit, or perhaps they quit because of other reasons. By the way, Libertaddigital, IMO, is retrograde gutter press. 

As for the movies… I’m longing for the day I will be able to see everywhere, any film in original version.


----------



## María Archs

betulina said:
			
		

> False. Spanish is taught IN Spanish. Like English is taught IN English.
> 
> 
> Ya no vale la pena seguir más porque me aburro a mí misma de tanto que me repito. Creo que ha quedado bastante claro lo que pensamos los catalanes y los residentes en Catalunya que hemos respondido, que es lo que principalmente se pedía en el primer post. Hablar desde fuera y siguiendo según qué medios es imposible conocer nuestra realidad.
> 
> Saludos.


 
¡Ayyyyyyyyy, estoy de acuerdo contigo!
Mira que he puesto pocos posts sobre este tema pero estoy agotada de leer tanto sobre lo mismo.
Al parecer es difícil hacer comprender que hay que separar el manejo político del sentir ciudadano. 

Y como colofón...

ADEU, FINS UN ALTRE VEGADA

María


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:
			
		

> False. Maths are (is?) taught in Catalan. Only in Catalan.Philosophy is taught in Catalan. Only in Catalan.(...)Spanish is (I assumed the teachers are not so dumb) taught in Spanish.That is what "vehicular" means and that is the center of the discussion.


 
I don't see anything terrible about that. I've learned this way, my parents are Catalan speakers and I've ended up writing and speaking Spanish. I wouldn't mind another subject in Spanish though...



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> The models that assumed that signatures (other than Catalan) were taught in Spanish are rare or non existant. For the Generalitat they were no more than "transitory" and indesirable work-in-progress until every teacher speaking in Spanish became proficient in Catalan (or emigrate). And that is why a father has sued the generalitat and that is why he has won.


 
I think you're wrong, the father "has won" because one specific school was not abiding by the law.


----------



## Fernando

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Well, you can write the signs in both languages. Nobody will fine you for having them in Spanish.




Then explain to me how Correos was fined. Correos is writing in German??



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> It explains the Catalan model of “linguistic immersion”,



And yes, that is what I dislike. Maybe it should be good an inmersion in Catalan for Spanish speakers and the opposite. The problem is they are forcing one group to inmmerse and not the other.

I am glad you have learned Spanish (you certainly have). The public education do not make it easy.



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> Your “interinos” were not fined either, as it can be read in your links.



I am not saying they were.



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> Perhaps they did not want to learn any Catalan and so they quit, or perhaps they quit because of other reasons. By the way, Libertaddigital, IMO, is retrograde gutter press.


 
Now in Spanish: La verdad es la verdad, dígala Agamenón o su porquero. 

Libertad Digital is not certainly a non-biased source, but it is has not been sued by libel (AFAIK). If anyone quote Avui, I would try to check the source.



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> As for the movies… I’m longing for the day I will be able to see everywhere, any film in original version.



And I will agree, but (1) I would not force it. (2) They are FORCING the opposite (DUBBING).

And I have not quoted the links about subsidizing dubbing (both TV3 and direct subsidies).


----------



## Xerinola

Mira Fernando, no tienes ni idea de nada. Hablas desde un punto de vista ignorante, de hecho es normal, sólo  te has informado de una parte de la versión. 
Un buen opinante contrasta SIEMPRE su información, TÚ no te has acercado ni de lejos, además haciendo unas afirmaciones demasiado categóricas por no tener ni la más remota idea de cómo viven o dejan de vivir los catalanes (porqué si lo supieras no dirías lo que dices). 
Esto además de utilizar un tono despectivo, desafiador y irrespetuoso.
Bájate de tu mundo por unas horas y pasate por Catalunya antes de decir estas mentiras. Y luego, habla, y lo podrás hacer con propiedad.
Y sólo a título de comentario, supongo que sabéis que Galicia está ardiendo. No tiene suficientes unidades de bomberos para tantos incendios. Ha salido una entrevista con un señor al que se le denegó su ingreso en el cuerpo de bomberos por no asistir a clases de gallego (al igual que en Catalunya se debe tener un nivel "básico" de gallego para trabajar en el empleo público). ¿Pero a alguien le va a parecer mal? NO! Sólo molesta o es noticia cuando esto pasa en Catalunya, verdad Fernando? 
Ojo! Y que estoy de acuerdo en esto de que se deba tener "conocimientos de gallego" eh? Por supuesto!
NO se amigos, pensad lo que queráis, cada uno piensa lo que cree. Me sabe muy mal que una persona haya escrito que no puede informarse en este thread porqué la cosa ha denigrado y no puede seguirnos. Ésto es lo que no quería que pasase, estamos _desinformando_ en lugar de informarndo. 
Pensemos en ello. 
Fernando te pido respeto, que ningún catalán de este foro te lo ha perdido a tí, haz lo mismo.

Saludos
X:


----------



## Fernando

Xerinola said:
			
		

> Mira Fernando, no tienes ni idea de nada.



Ya. Pasa mucho.



			
				Xerinola said:
			
		

> Hablas desde un punto de vista ignorante, de hecho es normal, sólo  te has informado de una parte de la versión.



Es que la otra parte está un poco triste.



			
				Xerinola said:
			
		

> Un buen opinante contrasta SIEMPRE su información, TÚ no te has acercado ni de lejos, además haciendo unas afirmaciones demasiado categóricas por no tener ni la más remota idea de cómo viven o dejan de vivir los catalanes (porqué si lo supieras no dirías lo que dices).



Pues rebáteme y guárdate la santa indignación para mejores ocasiones.



			
				Xerinola said:
			
		

> Esto además de utilizar un tono despectivo, desafiador y irrespetuoso.



¿¿¿???



			
				Xerinola said:
			
		

> Bájate de tu mundo por unas horas y pasate por Catalunya antes de decir estas mentiras.



Rebátelas, por favor.



			
				Xerinola said:
			
		

> Y sólo a título de comentario, supongo que sabéis que Galicia está ardiendo. No tiene suficientes unidades de bomberos para tantos incendios. Ha salido una entrevista con un señor al que se le denegó su ingreso en el cuerpo de bomberos por no asistir a clases de gallego (al igual que en Catalunya se debe tener un nivel "básico" de gallego para trabajar en el empleo público). ¿Pero a alguien le va a parecer mal? NO! Sólo molesta o es noticia cuando esto pasa en Catalunya, verdad Fernando?



Hombre, me alegro muchísimo de que saques el tema. Efectivamente el papanatismo y la estupidez no son patrimonio de algunos catalames, se reparte por todas partes. Efectivamente eso es la normalización lingüística en su plenitud.



			
				Xerinola said:
			
		

> Ojo! Y que estoy de acuerdo en esto de que se deba tener "conocimientos de gallego" eh? Por supuesto!



¿En qué quedamos, Xerinola? ¿Dejamos que se queme el monte o les pedimos carné de galego-falante?



			
				Xerinola said:
			
		

> Fernando te pido respeto, que ningún catalán de este foro te lo ha perdido a tí, haz lo mismo.



Dime cuándo y me disculpo. Yo no tengo conciencia de ello. Por ejemplo no he llamado a nadie mentiroso.


----------



## pickypuck

Xerinola said:
			
		

> Ha salido una entrevista con un señor al que se le denegó su ingreso en el cuerpo de bomberos por no asistir a clases de gallego (al igual que en Catalunya se debe tener un nivel "básico" de gallego para trabajar en el empleo público).


 
Aquí lo único que es criticable es que la Xunta no creara más puestos de bomberos. El señor de la entrevista se quedaría fuera, pero entraría otro que tuviera el nivel de gallego requerido. Hablaran el idioma que hablaran hubiera pasado lo mismo. Son incendios provocados y frente a esto es imposible luchar. El tema de la lengua no tiene nada que ver, pero también en el veranito se necesita la dosis de crispación correspondiente.


----------



## betulina

Fernando said:
			
		

> Rebátelas, por favor.



Fernando, (hola), lo que pasa es que estamos sacando todo el rato los mismos argumentos y parece que no se acaban de entender. Todo lo que sacas ya lo hemos "rebatido" o comentado y dado nuestra opinión en otros posts y la verdad es que saca un poco de quicio porque da la impresión de que no sirve de nada.
¿Que se multa por utilizar el castellano? No, se multa por no utilizar el catalán, que es diferente (ya no sé en cuántos posts se ha dicho). Si no se ve esta diferencia, pues... no sé, reflexionemos.
¿Que no te gusta la inmersión lingüística? Pues vale. No lo decides tú, está claro, pero hay buenas razones para apoyarla (creo que las expliqué en mi segundo post -¡años ha!  ). 
Y así podríamos seguir... 



> Hombre, me alegro muchísimo de que saques el tema. Efectivamente el papanatismo y la estupidez no son patrimonio de algunos catalanes, se reparte por todas partes. Efectivamente eso es la normalización lingüística en su plenitud.



Y si no crees que en donde haya dos lenguas oficiales hablarlas o tener un mínimo de conocimiento de ellas sea un requerimento y algo importante pues...  allá tú, es tu opinión, pero no es "papanatismo" ni "estupidez". Simplemente, una vez más..., querer el mismo estatus para las dos lenguas.

Y bueno, no soy consciente de haber levantado la voz, antes, la verdad.  Y, por favor, no pongas palabras en mi boca que yo no he dicho. Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Hola:
La verdad que la opinión de Fernando es la que se percibe en el resto de España, por lo que transmiten los medios de comunicación.
Quizás lo que se haga mal es hablar en función de lo que dicen los medios, pero aquí entonces el tema de discusión sería ¿los medios mienten?
Yo, creo, soy imparcial en el tema, pero viviendo en Madrid me ha llamado la atención el fanatismo (o "presunto" fanatismo, si es que los medios mienten) de los catalanes, en querer imponer su lengua por sobre el Español. 
Vivimos en un mundo globalizado, donde la unión es poder... y como dice un dicho muy antiguo "divide y reinarás"... es extraño que en este contexto, sea prioritario para los españoles nacidos en Cataluña hablar un lenguaje distinto al del resto de España, de la que forman parte. 
Es solo mi opinión y sin ánimos de ofender a nadie.


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:
			
		

> Then explain to me how Correos was fined. Correos is writing in German??


 
I’ve tried to do it several times, but I must be writting very poorly... They will not fine you for using Spanish, they will fine you for not using Catalan (for me, it’s obviously not the same, as plainly as 1+1=2, but…). If you use BOTH, then you won't be fined. Correos should have been fined for not using Catalan. Had they used Catalan and Spanish, then they wouldn’t have been fined. (Maybe you should fine those who don't use Spanish as well, I think it's quite unnecessary and I don’t think it is Generalitat’s constitutional duty to do so anyway, but that’s another question).




			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> And yes, that is what I dislike. Maybe it should be good an inmersion in Catalan for Spanish speakers and the opposite. The problem is they are forcing one group to inmmerse and not the other.


 Because Spanish has little risk to disappear in Catalonia. What is different should be treated differently. Many Catalans are indeed immerse in a Spanish speaking atmosphere outside of school. 


You’re right. Truth is truth, no matter who says it. And the truth is that no one will prevent you from speaking whatever you like, of course. If you hold public office, you will have to speak the official languages. I’m sorry if you don’t like it, but that’s how we want it to be.

I won’t talk about subsidizing Catalan, I really don’t see any problem in it and I don’t think anyone can interpret it as an attack to Spanish (which is also subsidized and into which films are also dubbed). In short, it’s off-topic.

Look, I can understand that you feel attacked as a Spanish speaker when the media begin to say that we Catalans or our politicians prosecute Spanish, but that's simply not true. Not even for Carod-Rovira. It's true that there is people who loathe Spain, as it is also true that some people in other parts of Spain don't like Cataluña at all, but you know that each of them are very far away from reaching majority.


----------



## ampurdan

elprincipeoigres said:
			
		

> ¿los medios mienten?


Los medios presentan la información de la manera que les conviene, indudablemente.



			
				elprincipeoigres said:
			
		

> el fanatismo (o "presunto" fanatismo, si es que los medios mienten) de los catalanes, en querer imponer su lengua por sobre el Español.





			
				elprincipeoigres said:
			
		

> Vivimos en un mundo globalizado, donde la unión es poder... y como dice un dicho muy antiguo "divide y reinarás"


 
No queremos imponer nuestra lengua por sobre el español que para ti es lo suficientemente importante como para escribirlo en mayúscula. Entiendo que a ti el catalán pueda no decirte nada, pero a mí me gusta que se conserve. El hecho de que nosotros hablemos catalán no tiene por qué separarnos. También hablamos castellano. En un mundo globalizado, uno debe poder echar raíces.


----------



## elprincipeoigres

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Los medios presentan la información de la manera que les conviene, indudablemente.


y en este caso en particular, ¿por qué motivo podría convenirle a dos medios de circulación masiva, como son El Mundo y El País "difamar" a Cataluña?



> No queremos imponer nuestra lengua por sobre el español que para ti es lo suficientemente importante como para escribirlo en mayúscula. Entiendo que a ti el catalán pueda no decirte nada, pero a mí me gusta que se conserve. El hecho de que nosotros hablemos catalán no tiene por qué separarnos. También hablamos castellano. En un mundo globalizado, uno debe poder echar raíces.


[/quote]
Qué curioso, escribí español en mayúsculas pero sin pensarlo, un "acto fallido". Estoy de acuerdo contigo, que se hablen las dos/tres o veinte lenguas que se quiera. Cada ciudadano residente en España debería tener derecho a expresarse en la lengua oficial del país (sin sufrir sanciones por ello) y en cualquier otra que estime conveniente. Lo que no me parece muy razonable es que ese derecho se transforme en obligación, y que Correos, siendo una empresa española, sea sancionada por no escribir en catalán, porque ahí el derecho se transforma en obligación. 
Si yo decidiera trasladar una sucursal de mi negocio a otra parte de España, como por ejemplo, Cataluña, ¿debería aprender a hablar catalán, para poner los carteles en esa lengua?
Creo que no. Si todos los españoles, incluyendo a los catalanes, hablan español, ¿por qué tengo la *obligación impuesta por ley *de poner carteles en otra lengua que no sea la castellana?
Escribiendo en castellano no estoy siendo "clasista", ni "elitista" ni nada que se le pueda parecer, estoy escribiendo en el idioma que hablamos todos.


----------



## vince

Preguntas:
1.) When do locals in Barcelona use castellano amongst themselves?
2.) In which areas of usage is català more common and in which is castellano more common?
3.) Is there a kind of division in Barcelona society of the "locals" (who can speak catalá and castellano) and "others" (who can only speak castellano)? If so, is there any discrimination and prejudice towards the "others"? (I am talking about on the societal level, not about political laws, which have already been discussed).

e.g. perhaps some people might have a "general" group of friends from work, with whom she speaks castellano, but she also has a close group of friends, who are all catalá-speakers.

e.g. a shopowner might act all chummy and friendly when greeted in catalá, but more business-like and formal when dealing with exclusively castellano-speaking customers.

Catalá-Castellano relations are very interesting and emotional for me. I'd like to see if I can draw comparisons with two other situations: French in Quebec, and Wu (Shanghainese) in Shanghai.


----------



## panjabigator

> Catalá-Castellano relations are very interesting and emotional for me. I'd like to see if I can draw comparisons with two other situations: French in Quebec, and Wu (Shanghainese) in Shanghai.


 
It is indeed emotional to me too.  I'm sure Cantonese and Pontonghua come to mind for you, as Panjabi and Hindi come to mind with me.  Speaking Hindi in Panjab may come off as being a tad elitist.  And I would 150% for fining someone in Panjab for not having things written in Panjabi and Hindi.  But that is a separate topic.


----------



## vince

My current hypothesis is:

Catalan in Franco-era Barcelona = Shanghainese in Shanghai today (everyone forced to speak the national language (Castellano/Putonghua). Catalá/Shanghainese is prohibited in all written work, broadcasting, and formal contexts because it is considered merely a Spanish/Chinese dialect.)

Catalan in today's Barcelona = French in Montreal today: almost all Montrealers can speak fluent English (though many speak with a Québécois-French accent), English-speakers are accepted by some, merely tolerated by others. All commercial signs must be in French only, or if English is present, it must be less than half the size of the French text. Very difficult to enroll children in English-language schools.

Unlike Catalunya, Québec is not officially regarded as a distinct nation within the country.


----------



## ampurdan

elprincipeoigres said:
			
		

> y en este caso en particular, ¿por qué motivo podría convenirle a dos medios de circulación masiva, como son El Mundo y El País "difamar" a Cataluña?


 Yo no he dicho tal cosa de esos medios, pero te daré mi opinión igualmente. El segundo me parece bastante serio, aunque no está exento de recurrir a medias verdades y tergiversaciones; pero por lo que respeta al primero de ellos, es evidente que cuanto más dramática pinte la situación en Cataluña, peor para el señor que ocupe el puesto de Presidente del Gobierno, al que acusarán de "buenismo" y de no defender los intereses de España por permitir que los catalanes defiendan su idioma (bueno, esa no es la expresión que ellos van a usar, probablemente nos califiquen como fanáticos y papanatas, como he podido leer en este thread alguna que otra vez).



			
				elprincipeoigres said:
			
		

> Lo que no me parece muy razonable es que ese derecho se transforme en obligación, y que Correos, siendo una empresa española, sea sancionada por no escribir en catalán, porque ahí el derecho se transforma en obligación.
> Si yo decidiera trasladar una sucursal de mi negocio a otra parte de España, como por ejemplo, Cataluña, ¿debería aprender a hablar catalán, para poner los carteles en esa lengua?
> Creo que no. Si todos los españoles, incluyendo a los catalanes, hablan español, ¿por qué tengo la *obligación impuesta por ley *de poner carteles en otra lengua que no sea la castellana?
> Escribiendo en castellano no estoy siendo "clasista", ni "elitista" ni nada que se le pueda parecer, estoy escribiendo en el idioma que hablamos todos.


Yo no tengo nada en contra de que escribas en castellano. De ahí la manipulación informativa. Lo presentan como un ataque al castellano y no es así, no me cansaré de repetirlo. Por otra parte, si pones un negocio en Cataluña, sí, en mi opinión, deberías poner los carteles en catalán también. Yo no te voy a denunciar si no lo haces, desde luego, pero no me parece algo tan insoportable.


----------



## ampurdan

vince said:
			
		

> Preguntas:
> 1.) When do locals in Barcelona use castellano amongst themselves?


 More or less, when they are Spanish speakers, when they speak to Spanish speaker or just when they feel like using it


			
				vince said:
			
		

> 2.) In which areas of usage is català more common and in which is castellano more common?


 Catalan is spoken by a majority in the hinterland, but it is spoken almost everywhere, except for towns which had grown because of industry, where Spanish is clearly prevailing.


			
				vince said:
			
		

> 3.) Is there a kind of division in Barcelona society of the "locals" (who can speak catalá and castellano) and "others" (who can only speak castellano)?


 No, there is not.


			
				vince said:
			
		

> If so, is there any discrimination and prejudice towards the "others"? (I am talking about on the societal level, not about political laws, which have already been discussed).


 Not because of the language you talk, sadly enough, we are not free of any prejudice. In fact, people don't have in mind two separate groups: "Catalan speakers" vs. "Spanish speakers". There can be some collectives, though, upon which some people may show scorn, which use predominantly one language.



			
				vince said:
			
		

> e.g. perhaps some people might have a "general" group of friends from work, with whom she speaks castellano, but she also has a close group of friends, who are all catalá-speakers.


 It may happen, but what's most common is have mixed groups.



			
				vince said:
			
		

> e.g. a shopowner might act all chummy and friendly when greeted in catalá, but more business-like and formal when dealing with exclusively castellano-speaking customers.


 It may happen.

I don't think there is a real problem with language in Catalonia. The problem raises when some people want to make a political tool out of the fight against the defense of Catalan.


----------



## tafanari

ampurdan said:
			
		

> First of all, it's surprising to see how much interest is aroused around the world by the short stretch of land where Catalan is spoken.
> 
> But all these little things are quite boring for someone who does not really live in Catalonia, that’s why I wondered how could they rise so interest outside of it… And Xerionola has offered me an answer:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what it is really all about.



I agree with you both. I think it comes down to another issue too. Many people just like languages and linguistic variety and are happy to see that some people are actually doing something to prevent one more language from disappearing from the face of the Earth. If nobody speaks Spanish in Catalonia (a very unlikely scenario) Spanish is safe in most of the rest of Spain and in the mouths of three  hundred million Americans. If Catalan dies in Catalonia, it's not going to be spoken, at least not that way, anywhere else.

Ideally, people would just speak the language they want to and there would be no need for linguistic policy. The reality is that strong languages muscle out weak languages and that in this case, the Catalan language is not the strong one.

Never been there and it's none of my concern but it's hard not to clap when David defeats Goliath.


----------



## Xerinola

Fernando said:
			
		

> Efectivamente el papanatismo y la estupidez no son patrimonio de algunos catalames.


 
¿A sí???? ¿Cómo puedes decir esto? Yo por más en desacuerdo que esté con cosas que hacen las otras comunidades autónomas de mi pais, nunca las trataría ni de papanatas ni de estúpidos.
Noto en tus escritos rabia y odio. ¿Cuál es el verdadero problema Fernandito? ¿Por qué sólo quieres atacar en lugar de intentar hablar del tema como personas civilizadas?
Y si te fijas, sólo has estado criticando sin antes preguntarnos si era verdad lo que habías leído y si nosotros (los catalanes de este foro) lo compartíamos.
El único que se está mostrando radical aquí: ERES TÚ. 

X:


----------



## heidita

Fernando said:
			
		

> Efectivamente el papanatismo y la estupidez *no* son patrimonio de algunos catalames, se reparte por todas partes. .


 
No has leído bien el mensaje, *Xerinola*. Fernando, que no necesita quien le defienda , dice precisamente eso. Que la estupidez está repartida por todas partes y *NO* es patrimonio de algunos catalanes.


----------



## ampurdan

vince said:
			
		

> All commercial signs must be in French only, or if English is present, it must be less than half the size of the French text. Very difficult to enroll children in English-language schools.


 In Catalonia, it's not that way, commercial signs must be in Catalan, but they can be in other languages, including Spanish, of course. I'm sorry if I'm redundant.



			
				vince said:
			
		

> Unlike Catalunya, Québec is not officially regarded as a distinct nation within the country.


 This is obviously off-topic, but regardless of the fact that many Catalans feel like a nation within the country, there's no explicit legal recognition of such status.


----------



## heidita

tafanari said:
			
		

> I agree with you both. I think it comes down to another issue too. Many people just like languages and linguistic variety and are happy to see that some people are actually doing something to prevent one more language from disappearing from the face of the Earth. If nobody speaks Spanish in Catalonia (a very unlikely scenario) Spanish is safe in most of the rest of Spain and in the mouths of three hundred million Americans. If Catalan dies in Catalonia, it's not going to be spoken, at least not that way, anywhere else.
> 
> Ideally, people would just speak the language they want to and there would be no need for linguistic policy. The reality is that strong languages muscle out weak languages and that in this case, the Catalan language is not the strong one.
> 
> Never been there and it's none of my concern but it's hard not to clap when David defeats Goliath.


 
I don't think the message is coming over all too clearly._ Nobody is against_ anybody speaking any language. Neither is any Spanish person (I should think) against Catalunya regulating the language and getting it taught in schools. 
The problem arises when the Catalan government imposes the law and fines others, for using the language which is the language of this nation, which is downright ridiculous.

I wonder if the restaurants in Majorca are fined for using only German and Majorquin menus? I doubt it.


----------



## heidita

vince said:
			
		

> e.g. a shopowner might act all chummy and friendly when greeted in catalá, but more business-like and formal when dealing with exclusively castellano-speaking customers.


 
This is a good question, too. I have found many people from Madrid complaining for being badly treated in Barcelona.

But, as Fernando said, stupidity is among all groups of people. You do not find this behaviour only in Catalunya.

I have been in Austria once with a Spanish friend. Quite surprisingly some Austrian young people didn't answer me when I was asking something in German, which off course gave away my nationality. Germans are obviously not appreaciated in Austria and it was rather a shock for me, that people should be so unkind and unfriendly.


----------



## ampurdan

The problem would arrise if the government did not impose the law, which is its duty. We do not fine other for using Spanish, as much as you repeat it, I will deny it, sorry. There's a huge difference between fining stores for not using Catalan and fining "others" for using Spanish.

I don't know about Majorca.


----------



## Xerinola

Sobre lo de que el propietario de una tienda cambia su atención cuando entra un cliente que habla castellano.

Para nada. No debemos generalizar. Que a una persona de Madrid la hayan tratado mal una vez, no quiere decir que todos los de Madrid sean mal tratados. Y lo mismo con los catalanes que se van a Madrid, algunos también los tratan mal, pero a otros no. Yo, por ejemplo, nunca he tenido ningún problema, ¡al contrario! Siempre he tenido muy buen rollo con mis amigos de Madrid, Incluso hablamos del tema tranquilamente, podemos hacerlo porqué no criticamos ni prejuzgamos, nos preguntamos mútuamente y respondemos. Además con los compañeros de trabajo de Madrid o los clientes que tengo de Madrid tenemos una excelente relación. Así debe hacer. 
Dejaros de política, yo no creo que exista ningún político que nos prepresente.
Pensad que cambiamos muy rápido del catalán al castellano, lo hacemos tan automáticamente que ni nos paramos a pensar con quien estamos hablando!


----------



## belén

Well, as the Mallorquin representative of the thread, 

There is no fining policy for not using Catalan here. On the other hand it is very unlikely that you'll find a restaurant menu in Catalan and German only, you will normally find it in Spanish, Catalan, English, German, blablablaa. Basically because the whole point is communicating and the island lives basically from tourism so there is not much interest in making politica statement.

As for German being considered the same category as Spanish here, mm, well, no, that's really a stereotype, obviously in the touristic areas signs are displayed in English, German, and so on, but again, that's because sellers want their target buyers to understand, that's it. 

Finally, and now with the mod hat on, I kindly ask you to refrain from fighting and being unrespectful to one another, please let's try to mantain an adult and mature discussion and keep a pleasant atmosphere as we normally do. Thanks,

Belén


----------



## heidita

Belen, He mencionado lo de los menus de Mallorca, porque lo dijo Lazarus.(post 6 y 14) 
Personalmente, y parece mentira, siendo alemana, no he estado en Mallorca, que dicen es preciosa, fuera de temporada seguramente mejor.


----------



## pickypuck

vince said:
			
		

> Unlike Catalunya, Québec is not officially regarded as a distinct nation within the country.


 
Nation is how the new Statute of Autonomy of Catalonia sees Catalonia itself. Statutes of Autonomy (there is one per region) are only valid in their respective regions. Autonomous Communities can denominate themselves as they want. Andalusia in its new Statute will be National Reality. Those are simple denominations and not how the country regards their regions. For the country we have the Constitution and it says that there is only one Nation. Independently of the denomination of your Autonomous Community the rights for the citizens established by the Constitution and equally applied everywhere. Although for many causes it seems that abroad some regions are more "famous", all the regions are the same.



			
				tanafari said:
			
		

> If Catalan dies in Catalonia, it's not going to be spoken, at least not that way, anywhere else.


 
Just to say that Catalan is spoken beyond Catalan frontiers: Balearic Islands, Valencian Community, Aragon and France.



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> I don't think there is a real problem with language in Catalonia. The problem raises when some people want to make a political tool out of the fight against the defense of Catalan.


 
I agree!  

------------------------------
I think this is off-topic but if you have a problem with a person, please don't see their birth place, but the person itself. Would we see the colour of their skin and blame all who have the same colour?


----------



## natasha2000

elprincipeoigres said:
			
		

> Yo, creo, soy imparcial en el tema, pero viviendo en Madrid me ha llamado la atención el fanatismo (o "presunto" fanatismo, si es que los medios mienten) de los catalanes, en querer imponer su lengua por sobre el Español.


 
Eso es porque vives en Madrid. Porque tienes una dosis exagerada de Rajoy y Acebes en la tele. Porque no tienes la oportunidad de ver otra cara de moneda.
Si vivieras en algún sitio en Catalunya, verías que de fanatismo, nada. Sí, tienen un deseo enorme preservar su idioma y exigen ejercer su dercho constitucional en su propio teritorio, y yo lo veo bien. Pero a un ciudadano normal y corriente, nadie le va a multar ni pwerseguir porque no habla catalán. Y no quiero seguir, porque no quiero repetirme y repetir todo lo que ya se ha dicho en este hilo.


----------



## natasha2000

elprincipeoigres said:
			
		

> Si yo decidiera trasladar una sucursal de mi negocio a otra parte de España, como por ejemplo, Cataluña, ¿debería aprender a hablar catalán, para poner los carteles en esa lengua?
> Creo que no. Si todos los españoles, incluyendo a los catalanes, hablan español, ¿por qué tengo la *obligación impuesta por ley *de poner carteles en otra lengua que no sea la castellana?


 
Porque además de estar en España, estás en Cataluña. Por nada más.Sin embargo, aparte de poner un cartel en catalán, al lado del en sepañol, no tienes obligación alguna en hablar catalán. Te lo digo porque donde trabajo yo, eld ueño NO habla catalán, no porque no sabe, sino porque no quiere, y no pasa nada. Si fuera como se presenta en el resto de España, él debería haber sido multado y su negocio cerrado hace años. Pero está allí, trabajando tranquilamente y ganando dineritos todo feliz.


----------



## Xerinola

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Just to say that Catalan is spoken beyond Catalan frontiers: Balearic Islands, Valencian Community, Aragon and France.
> 
> 
> 
> *Also in Andorra, Alguer (Sardegna) and in some places of Murcia! hehe!*
> 
> SALUDOS!
> X:
Click to expand...


----------



## natasha2000

heidita said:
			
		

> The problem arises when the Catalan government imposes the law and fines others, *for using the language which is the language of this nation*, which is downright ridiculous.


 
This is where the misunderstanding arises.

You will NOT BE FINED if you USE Spanish. You will be FINED if you DON'T USE Catalan.

And these two statements are something that people out of Cataluña see as only one astatement said in two different ways, and Catalans see it like two very different things.

I think that first we should agree upon if these two things are the same or not. Then, and only then there will be some constructive discussion. 

All along this thread and many other threads qwith the same subject as well as in papers, people living out of Catalunya are mad because "Spanish is fined" and people living in Catalunya say "no, not speaking Catalan is fined".

Until this question is resolved, this discussion is like two deaf persons conversation.


----------



## pickypuck

Xerinola said:
			
		

> pickypuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to say that Catalan is spoken beyond Catalan frontiers: Balearic Islands, Valencian Community, Aragon and France.
> 
> 
> 
> *Also in Andorra, Alguer (Sardegna) and in some places of Murcia! hehe!*
> 
> SALUDOS!
> X:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, sí, claro
> 
> ¡Olé!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## natasha2000

Xerinola said:
			
		

> Pensad que cambiamos muy rápido del catalán al castellano, lo hacemos tan automáticamente que ni nos paramos a pensar con quien estamos hablando!


 
Ésta es una cosa que me hizo flipar! Me hablaban en catalán, yo contestaba en castellano, me contestaban en castellano sin mover ni un músculo, sin que veas que ya han cambiado el chip! Siempre me quedo con ganas de poder hacerlo yo, tambíen...

Hombre, yo soy una castellanoparlante viviendo en Catalunya, y creo que en estos 6 años he entrado en las tiendas y supermercados y librerías y toda la clase de servicios mil millones de veces. En ningún sitio tuve ni el mínimo problema con hablar castellano. Nunca. Si la gente empezaba a atenderme en catalán, yo seguía con castellano, ni siquiera hace falta decirle: Hableme en castellano. Por eso las afirmaciones como se han oido en este hilo me hacen flipar. ¿Dónde pasa esto? Es posible que en 6 años nunca me he topado con alguna cosa así? NO HABLO CATALÁN.


----------



## Xerinola

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Ésta es una cosa que me hizo flipar! Me hablaban en catalán, yo contestaba en castellano, me contestaban en castellano sin mover ni un músculo, sin que veas que ya han cambiado el chip! Siempre me quedo con ganas de poder hacerlo yo, tambíen...
> 
> Hombre, yo soy una castellanoparlante viviendo en Catalunya, y creo que en estos 6 años he entrado en las tiendas y supermercados y librerías y toda la clase de servicios mil millones de veces. En ningún sitio tuve ni el mínimo problema con hablar castellano. Nunca. Si la gente empezaba a atenderme en catalán, yo seguía con castellano, ni siquiera hace falta decirle: Hableme en castellano. Por eso las afirmaciones como se han oido en este hilo me hacen flipar. ¿Dónde pasa esto? Es posible que en 6 años nunca me he topado con alguna cosa así? NO HABLO CATALÁN.


 
¡Gracias! ¡Qué bien que haya alguien que pueda ratificar lo que hace hilos que estamos diciendo!
Lo del cambio de chip es verdad, mis amigos que no hablan catalán siempre lo dicen, tenemos las dos lengua tan interiorizadas que podemos cambiar en un plis plas. Yo me siento muy afortunada de ser bilingüe, ¡en serio! 
No nos queremos desmarcar del resto del pais, sólo queremos conservar una lengua, cultura, idiosincracia... que sumada a la del país hace una combinación estupenda y de la cual me siento muy orgullosa. No creo que querer conservar las raíces catalanas implique renunciar a las españolas. Una cosa no implica la otra. Yo quiero las dos porqué amo las dos.
Saludos
X:


----------



## betulina

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Originalmente publicado por *elprincipeoigres*
> Si yo decidiera trasladar una sucursal de mi negocio a otra parte de España, como por ejemplo, Cataluña, ¿debería aprender a hablar catalán, para poner los carteles en esa lengua?
> Creo que no. Si todos los españoles, incluyendo a los catalanes, hablan español, ¿por qué tengo la *obligación impuesta por ley *de poner carteles en otra lengua que no sea la castellana?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porque además de estar en España, estás en Cataluña. Por nada más.Sin embargo, aparte de poner un cartel en catalán, al lado del en sepañol, no tienes obligación alguna en hablar catalán.
Click to expand...

Exacto. En todo caso, de cara al cliente creo que debes tener a alguien que almenos entienda el catalán para que los clientes potenciales que quieran hablarlo lo puedan hablar. Todos entendemos que es su derecho.


----------



## Fernando

Just to answer the serious comments. I will not answer "ad hominems" in the future. Just I would it report the mods and I will accept what they wanted to say. For the good of the conversation, let us state that I am a coñazo, a radical, and I am full of hatred and rage. Let us go one step beyond.

1) I do not foresee Spanish dissappearing in Catalonia. Simple reason: I do not think Catalans are stupid. I would like to say the same about most of their politicians.

If instead Spanish we would talk about Swahili, yes, I think Spanish would have disappeared in the next generation.

2) There is no teaching in Spanish in Catalan schools. Some foreros think that is OK. I think not since there is an inacceptable assymetry for children whose mother language is Spanish. I think they have also the right to live their lives in their language as much as Catalan-speakers have.

As I have said since the very first moment, there is teaching OF Spanish except in some cases when there is not even such a possibility. Since I do not have the data I assume that those cases are just a minority.

3) I assume that private life in Catalonia is quite fair. I have been reported of some problems in common life and I have had some problems in first person but most people living in Barcelona (I do not know about the rest of Catalonia) have said it there is no major problems. Anyhow, again, I assume (without "reserva mental") that the situation is OK. Perfection would be impossible to reach.

4) I do not like the "fortress mentality" of some Catalan speakers. Catalan (including Valencian dialect/variety/whatsoever) is a perfectly strong language, with literature, publishing houses, millions of unhabitants, radios and I think it would have a private TV if Generalitat would not have three channels in Catalan.

In summary, I do not feel Catalan needs a special protection one generation after. Some help and a moderate assymetry to set off the (perceived or real) assymetry of the State it would be OK to me.

5) About signs: I agree (I have not said otherwise) that stores are fined for not having the labelling in Catalan, not for having in Spanish. But, asumming both languages are understood I do not see why they should be fined.

I simply do not believe Generalitat (the State in Catalonia) will fine stores for not having the labels in Spanish. 

As an example, road signs are only in Catalan (both State and Generalitat roads). For the record, in Galicia is the same.

6) Civil servants case have been discussed yet. I prefer a good civil servants. Knowledge of Catalan should be something that helps. Some knowledge of Catalan should be mandatory for some posts and after some time.

7) Subsidies: Until the Golden Age, where no subsidies are granted, subsidies of the Generalitat should be equally spread.



			
				heidita said:
			
		

> No has leído bien el mensaje, *Xerinola*. Fernando, que no necesita quien le defienda , dice precisamente eso. Que la estupidez está repartida por todas partes y *NO* es patrimonio de algunos catalanes.



Though it is true "I can stick up for myself", thank you. Es de bien nacidos.... It is exactly what I wanted to say.


----------



## Xerinola

1) I do not foresee Spanish dissappearing in Catalonia. Simple reason: I do not think Catalans are stupid. I would like to say the same about most of their politicians. Mejor todavía, "I would like to say the same about all Spanish politicians" Estan TODOS en el mismo barco.

2) There is no teaching in Spanish in Catalan schools. Some foreros think that is OK. I think not since there is an inacceptable assymetry for children whose mother language is Spanish. I think they have also the right to live their lives in their language as much as Catalan-speakers have. THERE IS TEACHING IN SPANISH IN CATALAN SCHOOLS. Personalmente yo estudié mitad y mitad. Soy de Girona pero en Barcelona funciona igual. Trabajo con escuelas de Catalunya y te digo que sí se estudia en castellano, y no sólo la asignatura de castellano y literatura española. Te lo puedo asegurar de primera mano.

As I have said since the very first moment, there is teaching OF Spanish except in some cases when there is not even such a possibility. Since I do not have the data I assume that those cases are just a minority.
NO hay escuelas en las que NO se estudie el castellano (esto sí sería ilegal). 

3) I assume that private life in Catalonia is quite fair. I have been reported of some problems in common life and I have had some problems in first person but most people living in Barcelona (I do not know about the rest of Catalonia) have said it there is no major problems. Anyhow, again, I assume (without "reserva mental") that the situation is OK. Perfection would be impossible to reach. Siento que hayas tenido algún tipo de problema con alguien de aquí, de verdad, porque a lo mejor sólo por esto tienes esta imagen de nosotros. Me gustaría poder mostrarte que lo que te pasó (no se si fue gordo o no) no es la norma general. 

4) I do not like the "fortress mentality" of some Catalan speakers. Catalan (including Valencian dialect/variety/whatsoever) is a perfectly strong language, with literature, publishing houses, millions of unhabitants, radios and I think it would have a private TV if Generalitat would not have three channels in Catalan. ¿Y por qué esto? Porque se ha ido conservando a lo largo de los años, porque se han creado sistemas o herramientas para que no se perdiera. Por esto Fernando, se ha mantenido una lengua viva. Y no es que tengamos una fortaleza a su alrededor, simplemente se cuida y utiliza para que siga viva. No se trata de "protección especial" es sólo protección. No entiendo porque te molesta tanto, a ti ni te incumbe ni te afecta. Cada comunidad lucha por sus cosas, los catalanes lo hacemos por esto, tu comunidad por otras cosas.

In summary, I do not feel Catalan needs a special protection one generation after. Some help and a moderate assymetry to set off the (perceived or real) assymetry of the State it would be OK to me.

As an example, road signs are only in Catalan (both State and Generalitat roads). For the record, in Galicia is the same. Road signs: indican nombres de ciudades: entiendes lo que quiere decir cuando ves BARCELONA o TARRAGONA O GIRONA escrito en un panel, ¿verdad? o ¿"HOTEL XXX"? Los carteles de los transportes públicos están todos en castellano y en catalán.


----------



## Fernando

Xerinola said:
			
		

> Personalmente yo estudié mitad y mitad. Soy de Girona pero en Barcelona funciona igual. Trabajo con escuelas de Catalunya y te digo que sí se estudia en castellano, y no sólo la asignatura de castellano y literatura española. Te lo puedo asegurar de primera mano.


 
I understand there were several models. I can not recall the names but they were (very roughly):

A. Catalan with Spanish as a subject.
B. Spanish with Catalan as a subject.
C. 50% of subjects in Catalan and 50% in Spanish.
(I think there was another model but I can not recall it).

The purpose of the Generalitat (I can look for the document if requested) is the shift to A model for all students.

Models B and C were seen as unpleasant intermediate stages and I think *(but correct me if I am wrong)* that B model has been completely removed.



			
				Xerinola said:
			
		

> Siento que hayas tenido algún tipo de problema con alguien de aquí, de verdad, porque a lo mejor sólo por esto tienes esta imagen de nosotros. Me gustaría poder mostrarte que lo que te pasó (no se si fue gordo o no) no es la norma general.



As said before, I assume is not the general rule. Simply I think that if those people I knew (first or second hand) arrive to a power post, they would do exactly what the Madrid media is saying.



			
				Xerinola said:
			
		

> ¿Y por qué esto? Porque se ha ido conservando a lo largo de los años, porque se han creado sistemas o herramientas para que no se perdiera.



We disagree. Under Franco rule Catalan stood alive with no public support (against the State, as a matter of fact). 



			
				Xerinola said:
			
		

> No entiendo porque te molesta tanto, a ti ni te incumbe ni te afecta. Cada comunidad lucha por sus cosas, los catalanes lo hacemos por esto, tu comunidad por otras cosas.[/COLOR]
> 
> It affects me the most. First I am a Spanish speaker and understand I feel solidarity with Spanish-speaker Catalans. Second, I do not like unfair treatment. Third, this is happening in my country, in a place where I could work in the future. I do not deny none to opine about my country's problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xerinola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road signs: indican nombres de ciudades: entiendes lo que quiere decir cuando ves BARCELONA o TARRAGONA O GIRONA escrito en un panel, ¿verdad? o ¿"HOTEL XXX"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about "Sortida"?
Click to expand...


----------



## pickypuck

Durante el Franquismo se mantuvo en su forma oral, pero muchísima gente muy mayorcita ya para la escuela tuvo que ir de nuevo a la misma tras la muerte del dictador a que le enseñaran a escribir en catalán. Unos años más y sería sólo lengua oral y de lengua oral a desaparición hay nada.

Si te fueras a vivir a Cataluña, no creo que tuvieras ningún problema en aprender catalán (las cuatro reglas que se requieren, que el nivel que se exige no es de maestría precisamente) para trabajar en la Administración, pues ya sabes inglés y portugués. Cada Administración establece los criterios para entrar a formar parte de sus servicios. Las Oposiciones son así, unas te piden equis y otras y. 

También creo que no es muy difícil saber que "sortida" significa "salida". Pero bueno, soy de la opinión que ahí debería estar escrito "sortida", "salida" y "exit". 

A mí no me gusta el ideario de algunos partidos, ya sean catalanes o del resto de España, pero esto no debe cofundirse con los supuestos conflictos lingüísticos. Tampoco me gusta la política de multas, yo hubiera dado incentivos económicos o ventajas empresariales. Se puede sentir solidaridad por cualquier tema, por supuesto, pero si los castellanohablantes, que si no me equivoco rondan la mitad de la ciudadanía catalana, vota a quien vota, es que no percibirán este supuesto conflicto.

Al final es todo cuestión de actitud. Al finalizar la educación obligatoria una persona sale dominando ambas lenguas, independientemente del modelo, pero esto si quiere claro. Si por ideas, sentimientos, etc., uno se cierra en banda hacia una de las lenguas, el único que sale perdiendo es ese individuo, si piensa que es una pérdida, claro. Yo pienso que sí.


----------



## Fernando

During the Franco regime hundreds of books were published in Catalan. As an example, most of Pla books were published under Franco regime.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pla,_Josep
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Literatura_en_catalán

It was not only an oral language. It was a private language, almost completely out of state life and looked with suspicacy.

I do not doubt that after 150 years of Franco regime Catalan would have had serious problem but the point is that under an oppressive regime it confortably survived. Why does it need such a protection? I would have understood an assymetry during the first years. But now?



> pues ya sabes inglés y portugués.



Thank you. I owe you a beer.  I wish it would be true.



> Pero bueno, soy de la opinión que ahí debería estar escrito "sortida", "salida" y "exit".



Me too. I am doubting if Exit or Sortie.



> Tampoco me gusta la política de multas, yo hubiera dado incentivos económicos o ventajas empresariales.



Me too. Well, just some subsidies, not too many.



> Al final es todo cuestión de actitud.



Here I disagree. If one Spanish-speaker in Catalonia or a Catalan-speaker in Catalonia do not learn Catalan or Spanish, respectively, it is their damn problem. 

But if a child in a Spanish-speaking home is inmersed since a child in a Catalan-only school, and have problems because he do not know the language when their mates do, it is not an attitude (Eng.?) problem. Of course, if he does not pass the Catalan exam, it is an attitude problem.


----------



## betulina

Fernando said:
			
		

> During the Franco regime hundreds of books were published in Catalan. As an example, most of Pla books were published under Franco regime.
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pla%2C_Josep
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Literatura_en_catal%C3%A1n
> 
> It was not only an oral language. It was a private language, almost completely out of state life and looked with suspicacy.
> 
> I do not doubt that after 150 years of Franco regime Catalan would have had serious problem but the point is that under an oppressive regime it confortably survived. Why does it need such a protection? I would have understood an assymetry during the first years. But now?


Hi, I've heard from several Catalan linguists that under Franco regime there was the general perception that there was an "enemy", a danger for Catalan to disappear. This perception made Catalan ""stronger"" to try to survive. Now the situation is different. There is no such perception, so the danger is bigger. That's the reason for this protection and promotion of Catalan.



> But if a child in a Spanish-speaking home is inmersed since a child in a Catalan-only school, and have problems because he do not know the language when their mates do, it is not an attitude (Eng.?) problem. Of course, if he does not pass the Catalan exam, it is an attitude problem.


I can tell first hand (? "de primera mano") that a child in a Spanish-speaking home attending a Catalan-only school won't have problems of understanding. I had some classmates like that and my aunt is a "parvulario" teacher, she uses Catalan at school and her Spanish-speaking pupils might have some problems at the beginning with some words but they quickly get used to the language. They are children after all and they learn really fast. Actually, I think it does good to them, as they get used to the other language of their country. 
I really doubt that a child from a Spanish-speaking family could learn and reach a satisfactory level of Catalan going to a Spanish-speaking school. The contrary is by far proved (I myself am one of these examples, and I don't think my Spanish is worse than that of those who learned Maths in Spanish). 
As a Catalan, I think that the only purpose of this linguistic inmersion is to let all citizens be able to know both languages at a similar level. But we disagree, it's OK.


----------



## heidita

> I simply do not believe Generalitat (the State in Catalonia) will fine stores for not having the labels in Spanish.



Es un punto interesante. La ley dice que las señales y carteles deben ponerse en español y catalán. ¿Es so así? ¿O se ve algunos sitios, aparte de en la carretera dónde sólo se ven carteles en catalán?
Yo no puedo juzgar ya que no vivo ahí. A ver lo que dicen los foreros catalanes.
Es este caso ¿no se les debería multar igualmente?

Lo de las señales de carretera no me llama la atención ya, ya que en Madrid en la M30, hace tiempo se indica A Coruña, en vez de La Coruña, que seria la denominación en castellano. Algo que no entiendo muy bien.

Como anecdótico, decir que estuve en Barcelona hace unos 5 años la última vez. No tuve ningún problema con el idioma. No creo que se este hablando de un problema de calle, por llamarlo así, sino un asunto político.

También estuve en Gerona hace más de 30 años, en tiempos de Franco. Ahí de hecho no se hablaba otra cosa, sólo catalán., el español sólo se oía anecdóticamente de algunos foraneos.


----------



## GenJen54

As is always the case when this topic is brought up, it becomes largely heated, and people turn to finger-pointing, name calling and generally oft-rude behavior in order to get their points across.

At this time, this thread is closed.  It may or may not reopen it later, once individual posts have been evaluated and those most offensive deleted. 

Thank you.


----------

